# [Sammelthread] Operation Flashpoint 2 - Dragon Raising



## Nighthawk33 (14. Dezember 2008)

*Operation Flashpoint 2-Dragon Raising* ist der offizielle Nachfolger des "legendären" Operation Flashoint vom jahre 2001 !

Operation Flashpoint 2 soll die beste und intensivste Militärsimulation werden, die es jemals gab, hierbei wird vor allem auf eines geachtet : REALISMUS


Hier ein paar Daten und Fakten die das hoffentlich recht anschaulich machen... 

*- Fiktiver Konflikt mit 3 Parteien (Russland, China, USA) auf einer Insel Namens "Skira" (Größe ca. 220 qkm)*
*- 70 detailgetreue Waffen*
*- Manche Waffen müssen vor Nutzung erst zusammengesetzt werden*
*- Anpassbare Waffen*
*- 30 Fahr - und Luftfahrzeuge ( Jeeps, Panzer, Hubschrauber, Boote, Jets?)*
*- Dynamisches Gebäudezerstörungssystem (in mehreren Phasen). *
*- Zerstörbare Bäume *
*- Dynamisches Wetter *
*- Schmutzeffekte an Fahrzeugen und Waffen, z.B. Dreck, Schlamm *
*- KI nutzt richtige, militärische Taktiken *
*- Spieler kann an Verletzungen sterben / muss sich behandeln lassen*
*- Art und Anzahl der Waffen entscheiden über das Laufverhalten des Soldaten*
*- Die Kampagne wird im Coop Modus spielbar sein *
*- 8 Spieler im Coop Modus *
*- 32 Spieler (PvP) + 256 mögliche KI Einheiten*
*- Komplett zugängliches riesiges Areal, auf dem durch die Vielzahl von Waffen ein echtes "Konfliktgefühl" entsteht (entstehen soll)*


*Ich persönlich freue mich schon sehr auf dieses Spiel, es wird wohl das Komplexeste sein, welches es jemals gegeben hat. Mit einer solchen Vielzahl von Waffen und Möglichkeiten entsteht ein wirklicher, intensiver Konflikt!*
*Für mich persönlich, der es "liebt" zu snipen, ist dieses Spiel sowas wie die "Krone der Schöpfung" *

Waffe erst zusammensetzen, Zielfernrohr manuell justieren, Umwelteinflüsse in die Flugbahn einberechnen und dann irgendwo mit nem Ghillie Suit und ner perfekt angepassten Waffe sitzen... 



*Also, in diesem Thread bitte alle Diskussionen, News oder Ideen rund um Operation Flashpoint 2 !!!*

Oder ihr könnt auch einfach ein paar Screenshots posten oder, wie ich, ein eigens Cover entwerfen und hier mal vorstellen.... 

Ach ja, unten seht ihr mal ein paar Auszüge des Waffenarsenals, ein paar Screens (Render) und mein eigenes Cover

P.S.: Bevor jemand fragt: Das Releasedatum ist noch nicht bekannt... 


*TRAILER:* Gametrailers.com - Operation Flashpoint 2 - Sheer Scale Cinematic HD


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

offizielle page:
OPERATION FLASHPOINT 2 : DRAGON RISING ™| CODEMASTERS
Community Page:
OperationFlashpoint2.info - Das Community Portal


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich freue mich schon wirklich sehr auf das Spiel...habe damals den ersten Teil wirklich bis zum Abwinken gespielt und der war schon richtig gut!

Leider steht auf der Seite nur, dass das Spiel 2009 erscheint, also ein ziemlich großer Zeitraum.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (14. Dezember 2008)

ja, es wurde ja bereits von Ende 2008 verschoben, also so wie es bis jetzt aussieht wird es "Anfang 2009" kommen, hoffentlich bald...


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Super, dass du den Sammelthread dafür eröffnet hast. Ich freue mich auch schon extrem auf das Game und was ich ganz besonders hoffe, ist, dass man auch alle Fahrzeuge/Hubschrauber selbst fahren/fliegen darf ...  

Ich bin auch schon gespannt darauf, welche Militärsimulation sich besser schlagen wird: ARMA2, oder OF2?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich meine, man konnte Flugzeuge und Fahrzeuge bereits im ersten Teil auch fahren, oder?


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

OPF2 auf jeden falls, wenn arma2 wie arma wird...


----------



## Nighthawk33 (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja, also Hubschrauber und Landfahrzeuge kannste auf jeden Fall benutzen, wie es mit jets ist, weiß ich nicht genau, aber anscheinend soll es 3 Jets (darunter F-117) geben + einen *noch* nicht im Real-Life existierenden Prototyp... 

Auf jeden fall freue ich mich richtig auf den Multiplayer, auch auf LAN`S, dann mit 256 Bots...


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand American Army nicht so toll...hab gehört, dass das Spiel heute immer noch im Training-Computer eingesetzt wird. Naja, nicht gerade mehr so realistisch


----------



## Nighthawk33 (14. Dezember 2008)

Was meint ihr von den Systemanforderungen her??

Des wird sicher ziemlich Bombe sein, da es ja ne riesige Welt voller bewegung ist, alles zerstörbar und, im Extremfall, hunderte Soldaten die in unetrschiedlichen Waffen kämpfen, mit Explosionen, Rauch...

Und an sich wird des Ding auch keine schlechte Grafik haben !!!

ich denke auch mit dem besten System wird es nicht darzustellen sein, auf der höchsten Auflösung mit höchster Grafik, des isch dann wie bei Crysis, die rechner wo in einem jahr rauskommen, die haben dann ne Chance.... 


*Meine Schätzungen:*


Minimal

*- CPU:* Zweikernprozessor mit 2x2GHz

*- RAM:* 1GB XP / 1,5GB Vista

*- Grafik:* Nvidia 8500GT

Gute Grafik und flüssig:

*- CPU:* Zweikernprozessor mit 2x3GHz / Quad mit 4x2,6GHz

*- RAM:* 1,5GB XP / 2GB Vista

*- Grafik:* GTX260 / ATI HD4850


Maximum:

*- CPU:* Quad mit 4x3GHz

*- RAM:* 2GB XP / 2,5-3 GB Vista

*- Grafik:* GTX280 SLI / Crossfire HD4870


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

da liegst du total falsch, das spiel hat die bombigste grafik, die raus kommen wird. GTA4 hat schon 8600GT als minimum gesetzt...


Minimum wird liegen bei:

C2D ab 2,4 GHz(oder vergleichbares)
2GB RAM, 2,5 bei Vista
8800GT

Empholen (mittlere grafik und flüssig/ halbwegs flüssig)
Quadcore ab 2,8ghz
3GB RAM
GTX280 oder 4870 X2

auf very high:

Quadcore ab mind. 3,6ghz
GTX295
4GB Ram

(wenn das überhaupt reichen wird :S)

meine hohe grafikanforderungserwartung ist sogar ziemlich begründet:
Wie ich es auf OPF1 kenne, hat man ne riesige map (nicht nur bei Multi) mit bis zu 2km sichtweite, das mit details und so...wow dazu die grafik selbst :o


----------



## STSLeon (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube die Anforderungen sind niedriger. Da auch OF2 auf die gleiche Engine setzt wie Grid und DiRt und es jetzt wirklich viel Zeit gab diese zu optimieren, glaub ich wirklich, dass die Anforderungen humaner werden.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

die ist getunt...außerdem sieht man bei DiRt nicht über 2km feld 100 soldaten, oder?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (15. Dezember 2008)

ich kann es kaum noch abwarten^^, ich wuenschte ich haette noch den 1.teil, den wuerd ich gleich nochma wieder spielen^^

zu den anforderungen wuerd ich sagen, das es mindestens einen quadcore mit 280gtx brauch ;o

e:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=p-odAncq8bI&eurl=http://ofp2greekcommunity.blogspot.com/
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gOblG4B-61k&feature=related

hoff das game kommt bald, sommer 2009?^^


----------



## Niggoh (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute. Wollte mich mal hier im Forum melden und euch bezüglich *OFP2* auf dem Laufenden halten. Ich bin der Siteadmin der deutschen Fanseite OperationFlashpoint2.info. Somit habt ihr die News immer aus der ersten Hand. Wer detailliert dabei sein will, schaut bei uns auf der Seite oder im Community Forum vorbei.

Grüßle Niggoh


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja, hoffentlich schafft es das Spiel noch raus, nicht das die Entwicklung vorher noch wegen finaziellen Nöten gestoppt wird.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, hoffentlich schafft es das Spiel noch raus, nicht das die Entwicklung vorher noch wegen finaziellen Nöten gestoppt wird.


Wie kommst du auf sowas? Gibt es da irgendwelche Gerüchte?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf sowas? Gibt es da irgendwelche Gerüchte?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ne, keine Sorge 

Das war jetzt bloss ein Gedankengang von mir, nachdem man in den letzten Tagen von so vielen Entlassungen und umstrukturierungen bei den Publishern lesen musste.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

HAWX und OF2 sind meine Top-Games 2009. Wehe, wenn die Studios vorher dicht gemacht werden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> HAWX und OF2 sind meine Top-Games 2009. Wehe, wenn die Studios vorher dicht gemacht werden ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



sehe ich aus so...würde noch gerne Doom 4 anhängen


----------



## Niggoh (22. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, hoffentlich schafft es das Spiel noch raus, nicht das die Entwicklung vorher noch wegen finaziellen Nöten gestoppt wird.


 Codemasters zieht das jetzt durch. Man darf nicht vergessen, daß OFP2 Codemasters größtes Projekt in ihrer Firmengeschichte darstellt. Die Jungs geben sich Mühe, zumal sie intern bereits 3 mal mit der Entwicklung an OFP2 begonnen haben (also bisher 2 mal schon verworfen). Das wird schon...


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (23. Dezember 2008)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute. Wollte mich mal hier im Forum melden und euch bezüglich *OFP2* auf dem Laufenden halten. Ich bin der Siteadmin der deutschen Fanseite OperationFlashpoint2.info. Somit habt ihr die News immer aus der ersten Hand. Wer detailliert dabei sein will, schaut bei uns auf der Seite oder im Community Forum vorbei.
> 
> Grüßle Niggoh


 
da bin ich doch schon lange angemeldet^^
brauch nur noch das game :]


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. Dezember 2008)

geht mir ähnlich...


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

Nur die Ruhe. It`s done, when it`s done ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## willy (28. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nur die Ruhe. It`s done, when it`s done ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



dieser satz is sehr unbeliebt bei mir xD


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> dieser satz is sehr unbeliebt bei mir xD


 
ya man^^

das is echt das einzige game wo ich mich echt ma drauf freu ;o

der 1teil mit addon war MACHT :]


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

Bin schon mal gespannt, ob es an die Realität von CoD 4 kommt...


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

cod4 is nich realistisch


----------



## Niggoh (9. Januar 2009)

Gibt bei uns wieder nen bissl was zu sehen, falls noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

Heute hab ich gelesen, dass das Spiel kein DX10 Support haben wird.


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Heute hab ich gelesen, dass das Spiel kein DX10 Support haben wird.


Das war aber von dem Moment an klar, als bekannt wurde, auf welcher Engine das Spiel basieren wird ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem schade...


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2009)

Na ja, ist nicht so wichtig. Crysis Warhead sieht unter DX 9 sogar besser aus als unter DX 10. Also mal sehen was sie mit DX 9 so alles anstellen.


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead sieht unter DX 9 sogar besser aus als unter DX 10.


Mit der Meinung bist du aber vermutlich alleine auf weitem Flur ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, ist nicht so wichtig. Crysis Warhead sieht unter DX 9 sogar besser aus als unter DX 10. Also mal sehen was sie mit DX 9 so alles anstellen.



Mit welchen Argumenten/Beweisen kannst Du mir das erklären?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2009)

Nö, ich hab vor einiger Zeit Screenshots zum Performancevergleich zwischen DX 9 und DX 10 gemacht und Mster hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Die Belichtung war auf den Screenshots bei genauem Hinsehen unter DX 9 besser als unter DX 10, und Bäume waren unter DX 9 auch mehr vorhanden. Allerdings hatte ich bei den Screenshots eine Quality.Cfg von ihm genutzt.

Auf den Vergleichsscreenshots von PCGH kann man jedenfalls schonmal sehen, dass es ohne Custom.Cfg keine grafischen Unterschiede zwischen DX 9 und DX 10 gibt. (Crysis: Warhead - großer Bildvergleich Direct X 9/Direct X 10 plus alle Qualitätsstufen - Crysis warhead, vergleich, screenshots).


----------



## Hupe (9. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich Gerate nur beim Nachdenken über OFP ins schwärmen
Ich hoffe das es die sehr, sehr hohen Erwartungen des absolut fantastischen Vorgängers einigermaßen erfüllen kann!
Am meisten freue ich mich auf die riesigen Schlachtfelder, die vielen Fahrzeuge und einen hoffentlich wieder so geilen Editor.
Bei den Hardwareanforderungen wirds wohl dann auch wieder einige Zeit dauern bis man das Spiel nur annähernd auf maximalen Details spielen kann...


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2009)

Dann solltest du dich aber erstmal für Armed Assault 2 begeistern können, denn das ist das Werk der OFP 1 Macher und erscheint früher. Bei OFP 2 sind glaub ich andere am Werk.


----------



## Niggoh (10. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Heute hab ich gelesen, dass das Spiel kein DX10 Support haben wird.


 Sehr interessant, hast du eine Quelle ? Dies ist mir nicht bekannt...


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, hast du eine Quelle ? Dies ist mir nicht bekannt...


Alleine schon aufgrund der Engine kann das nichts mit DX10 werden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Niggoh (10. Januar 2009)

Vermutungen, nichts als Vermutungen...

Nur weil OFP2 auf die GRID EGO Engine aufsetzt, hat das noch nichts zu sagen, zumal selbige für OFP2 ziemlich aufgemotzt wird.


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Vermutungen, nichts als Vermutungen...


Mag sein, aber die Vergangenheit hat ja wohl schon oft genug gezeigt, dass Entwickler eine Engine, die mehrere gute DX9-Games hervorgebracht hat, nicht DX10-fähig machen. Siehe z.B. die Unreal Engine 3.


Niggoh schrieb:


> Nur weil OFP2 auf die GRID EGO Engine aufsetzt, hat das noch nichts zu sagen, zumal selbige für OFP2 ziemlich aufgemotzt wird.


Es kommt oft vor, dass Entwickler ältere Engines aufmotzen, nur um den aktuellen Titel auch in zeitgemäßer Grafik entwickeln zu können. Trotzdem wird nahezu nie eine DX10-Implementierung in die Engine vorgenommen, da das einfach zu zeit- und kostenaufwendig ist. In solchen Fällen liefern die Entwickler DX10 höchstens per Patch ein paar Monate nach Release des Games nach. Siehe CoH und AoC.

Da die Neo-Engine nie DX10-fähig war, wird sie das auch jetzt nicht sein. Natürlich wird OF2 eine deutlich bessere Grafik haben, als GRID, aber dennoch auf DX9-Basis ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, hast du eine Quelle ? Dies ist mir nicht bekannt...



Das steht in der aktuellen PCGamesHardware oder PCGames drin...irgendwo in der mitte. Da sind Spiele aufgelistet, die dieses Jahr erscheinen sollen.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (14. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder:

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Operation Flashpoint 2-Screenshots: Renderbilder der Waffen und Fahrzeuge


----------



## push@max (14. Januar 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder:
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Operation Flashpoint 2-Screenshots: Renderbilder der Waffen und Fahrzeuge



Sehr schön, da wird für jeden etwas dabei sein


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich hoffe es stehen nicht nur Transporthubschrauber zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggoh (14. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hoffe es stehen nicht nur Transporthubschrauber zur Verfügung.


 
Klich misch ma

Hier hätten wir schonmal einen "Nicht Transport" Gerät


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Januar 2009)

Oh ,ja, gut, Cobra heisst das Ding glaub ich. 

Da sieht man die Dinger mal in aktion für Hollywood (1:48) :

YouTube - War of the Worlds (2005) Fight scene - High quality


----------



## push@max (15. Januar 2009)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Klich misch ma
> 
> Hier hätten wir schonmal einen "Nicht Transport" Gerät



Den konnte man auch schon im ersten Teil fliegen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Niggoh (15. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Den konnte man auch schon im ersten Teil fliegen, oder irre ich mich da?


 Da liegst du richtig. Wenn jetzt noch ein Gegenpart zur Cobra kommt und noch "Planes" kommen, dann ist alles perfekt


----------



## Nighthawk33 (25. Januar 2009)

Naja, hier mal ein paar "Diskussionensdaten" um den Release-Termin:

Ich hab mal ein wenig in verschiedenen Shops rumgeschaut und da trifft mal mal das und mal das an:

Gameaware: *01.07.2009*

Andere Seite wo ich den Namen jetzt nichmehr weiß^^:* 20.03.2009*


*Und das wiederum zeigt uns, dass keiner auch nur irgendwie eine Ahnung hat, wann OPF2 erscheinen soll... *


_Und dann möchte ich euch noch ein Video ans Herz legen:_

Gametrailers.com - OFP2 – Leipzig First Look Gameplay by Mercenary89


Dort sieht man, wenn auch in sehr schlechter Quali und sehr klein, so ziemlich das komplette Ensemble an Waffen und Fahrzeugen aus OPF2 !!!


----------



## Niggoh (25. Januar 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> _Und dann möchte ich euch noch ein Video ans Herz legen:_
> 
> Gametrailers.com - OFP2 – Leipzig First Look Gameplay by Mercenary89
> 
> ...


 Mit Verlaub, das was man da sieht, ist nicht mal ein kleiner Teil von dem, was im Spiel vorkommt. Hier habe ich mal eine Arsenalliste, und selbst diese ist noch nicht komplett. Das ist noch nicht mal die Hälfte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (25. Januar 2009)

nix für ungut, aber den screenshot fíndest du auf auch schona uf der ersten Seite in meinem ersten Post... 

Aber es könnte sein dass ich versehentlich das falsche Video gepostet habe, ist es nicht dass, wo sie dann im Hintergrund recht klein, nach und nach so ziemlich alle Waffen und Fahrzeuge einblenden, wenn nicht, sorry....


----------



## Potman (26. Januar 2009)

Ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten das Spiel endlich zu zocken!! Ofp war schon damals der Wahnsinn . Hoffentlich kommt von Ofp2 auch ne Demo-Version. Die Demo damals von ersten Teil mit dem Level "Hinterhalt" hab ich zu tode gezockt ^^ Bis dann die Vollversion raus kam.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2009)

..und wurdest wiederbelebt.  Am 20. Februar erscheint ARMA 2, das sollte locker um überbrücken der Zeit bis OFP 2 reichen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Januar 2009)

oar die Hardwareanforderungen sind ja mal hammer un da soll mal noch einer sagen das Crysis "Hardwarehungrig" sei=(=(=(

greetz


----------



## No0dle (28. Januar 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Naja, hier mal ein paar "Diskussionensdaten" um den Release-Termin:
> 
> Ich hab mal ein wenig in verschiedenen Shops rumgeschaut und da trifft mal mal das und mal das an:
> 
> ...




Der Entwickler in dem Video meint, es kommt im Frühling '09 ... hoffen wir, dass er Recht behält ...


----------



## boss3D (28. Januar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> oar die Hardwareanforderungen sind ja mal hammer un da soll mal noch einer sagen das Crysis "Hardwarehungrig" sei=(=(=(


Mal abwarten, bis es offizielle Hardware-Anforderungen gibt. Glaub nicht alle Gerüchte, die man zur Zeit im Web findet! Im Übrigen kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Grafik maximal auf Crysis-Niveau, oder etwas darunter liegen wird. Angesichts des verwendeten Renderpfads wird das Spiel grafisch vermutlich etwas über CoD5 liegen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. Januar 2009)

Naja, es wird aber vermutlich sowieso hauptsächlicha auf die CPU gehen....


*Riesige Areale, viele "Bewegungen", ausgeprägte Physik....*


----------



## push@max (28. Januar 2009)

Ein Release im März wäre ein Traum


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2009)

Das Game soll ja die Engine von Colin Mcrae Dirt (oder so) und Grid nutzen, die hab ich in Anbetracht ihrer Leistung als sehr genügsam in Erinnerung.


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2009)

In GRID muss die Ego-Engine aber auch nicht eine dermaßen hohe Weitsicht darstellen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass die Systemanforderungen denen von Grid entsprechen.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

aufjedenfall wirds wieder ne Hammer Kriegssimulation genauso wie der Vorgänger!


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich, sind nun glaub ich andere Entwickler am Werk. Die Entwickler von OFP machen soweit ich weiss Armed Assault 2.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

Achso! nicht mehr Bohemia Interactive? Wer entwickelt dann das Game? ...muss ma googeln...

Edit:
Oh ok: 
"Aufgrund eines eines Streites zwischen dem Entwickler Bohemia Interactive Studios  und dem Spiele-Publisher Codemasters , da BIS für Codemasters zu langsam arbeitete und aus eventuell anderen Gründen trennte sich das Paar, welches noch OFP gemeinsam auf den Markt brachte. Folglich blieb der geistige Inhalt - also die ganzen Codes, Grafiken etc von der Operation Flashpoint-Serie ihr Eigentum. Codemasters ging aber mit den ganzen Rechten rund um den Namen Operation Flashpoint von "Cold War Crisis" bis hin zu "Operation Flashpoint 2"."

Quelle: www.armabase.de

Wobei ich fand ARMA war ein richtiger reinfall.... ich habs mir gekauft und kaum gezockt. Meiner meinung nach verdient das Spiel nicht den Titel: "Nachfolger von Ofp" 
Mal schaun was Codemasters aus Ofp2 macht... ich hoffe die kriegens gut hin


----------



## boss3D (30. Januar 2009)

"Aufgrund eines Streites ..." 
Erinnernt uns das nicht an ein gewisses RPG? 

Jedendfalls gehe ich davon aus, dass auch ARMA2 ein Top-Titel werden wird und stark mit OF2 konkurieren wird.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (31. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> "Aufgrund eines Streites ..."
> Erinnernt uns das nicht an ein gewisses RPG?
> 
> Jedendfalls gehe ich davon aus, dass auch ARMA2 ein Top-Titel werden wird und stark mit OF2 konkurieren wird.
> ...


 
wann kommt noch ma arma2 raus? ;o
29.01? war das net so, grad voll kein plan^^


----------



## boss3D (31. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, ist nur bekannt, dass ARMA2 auch im Q1 erscheinen soll. Also ziemlich zeitgleich mit OF2.

Mal sehen, wer den realistischern/besseren Militär-Shooter macht. Grafisch sind ja beide Games jetzt schon hervorragend unterwegs ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2009)

Laut Amazon.de kommts am 20. Februar.


----------



## push@max (31. Januar 2009)

Ich habe AA von damals nicht in guter Erinnerung...da war Operation Flashpoint einfach viel besser.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Laut Amazon.de kommts am 20. Februar.



Was aber nur reine Spekulation von Amazon ist, denn einen offiziellen Termin gibt es nicht. Armed Assault läuft übrigens schon seit einiger Zeit einwandfrei. Die Entwickler haben es auch zugegeben, dass sie das Spiel damals zu früh auf den Markt gebracht haben und sich dafür entschuldigt. Jetzt beim 2.Teil möchte man das besser machen und das Spiel erst veröffentlichen, wenn es fertig ist. Daher gibt es noch keinen offiziellen Termin. Spekuliert wird eher so mit Mai 2009.

zu OFP 2: Weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Hab den ersten Teil geliebt, aber nun arbeitet nicht mehr Bohemia dran und was die neuen Entwickler drauf haben, wird sich zeigen müssen.
Codemasters hat zwar die Rechte, aber die OFP Seele hat Bohemia Interactive, deswegen freu ich mich mehr auf Armed Assault 2.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2009)

Na ja, ich bleib beim 20. Februar.  Das Datum gefällt mir gut und ich glaub es einfach mal.  Bei Wiki stehts auch (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armed_Assault)  wobei die Schreiber sich in dem Fall wohl auch an Amazon.de orientieren.


----------



## push@max (31. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ist Amazon mit den Release-dates recht zuverlässig...das wäre allerdings schon in ein paar Tagen.

Es fehlt noch die ganze Aktion im Vorfeld, um die Kunden auf das Spiel heiß zu machen


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2009)

Hab grad gelesen, dass ARMA 2 auch für Konsolen rauskommt. Mist, ich hatte auf PC-Exklusivität gehofft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2009)

Passt mir zwar nicht wirklich, aber wenns denen mehr Geld bringt solls für mich ok sein. Das kann ein gutes ARMA 3 ja nur begünstigen oder? Frag mich aber von wo nach wo portiert wird. Ne vermurkste Portierung wäre echt n Abturner (siehe GTA 4).


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (2. Februar 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Passt mir zwar nicht wirklich, aber wenns denen mehr Geld bringt solls für mich ok sein. Das kann ein gutes ARMA 3 ja nur begünstigen oder? Frag mich aber von wo nach wo portiert wird. Ne vermurkste Portierung wäre echt n Abturner (siehe GTA 4).


 
aufjeden fall, bei jedem game was auch fuer die konsole rauskommt, da merkt man sofort, omg??, gibt es da game auch fuer die konsole, oder warum is die steuerung so bescheiden^^
diese drecks konsolensteuerung, da kann man echt nur hoffen, das die das von der pc version auf die konsolenfassung bringen - sonst wird es echt uebel~^

und gta4 naja, die steuerung gefaellt mir auch net, aber das war auch schon bei den vorgaengern bescheiden^^


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Februar 2009)

Naja dann wird es ungefähr so von der Grafik her wie CoD Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Februar 2009)

Also die PS3 Steuerung von GTA 4 ist sehr, sehr gut!


----------



## boss3D (4. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also die PS3 Steuerung von GTA 4 ist sehr, sehr gut!


Das Handling der Autos ist mit einem Controller _(Xbox 360 Controller for Windows) _um Längen besser, als mit der Tastatur. Nur mit der Figurensteuerung komme ich nicht klar. Dazu sind Maus und Tastatur für mich unverzichtbar ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nighthawk33 (9. Februar 2009)

*Releasezeitraum eingegrenzt:* *SOMMER 2009*

Quelle


----------



## Bartolomeus (9. Februar 2009)

Kann den Release kaum erwarten, genauso wie den von Arma2 (und dann diesmal hoffentlich bugfrei)!

Marko


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Was heißt Sommer? Juni bis August?


----------



## Niggoh (9. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Was heißt Sommer? Juni bis August?


 Genau das ist es ja, die Aussage "eingegrenzt", drückt es nicht wirklich aus. Der Sommer geht ja bekanntlich bis 21. September. Von daher kann das noch ne Weile dauern...


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache es wird dann nicht anfang Dezember oder so.


----------



## slayerdaniel (10. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache es kommt noch dieses Jahr! Hatte Flashpoint 1 einen Multiplayer? Hatte damals noch kein DSL und immer nur SP gespielt, wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen ob der was getaugt hat und somit bei OFP2 auch was taugen könnte


----------



## Hupe (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, OFP 1 hatte nen Multiplayer-Teil! Internetmäßig kann ich dazu zwar nicht viel sagen, aber per Lan war es mit mehreren Leute absolut geil, da man sich die Aufgaben dann aufteilen konnte.


----------



## push@max (10. Februar 2009)

Könnte man OF1 jetzt noch unter XP spielen? Sicherlich, oder?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (10. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Könnte man OF1 jetzt noch unter XP spielen? Sicherlich, oder?


 
erm, i glaub ja ;o
of1 hab i gar net mehr :{
i hab grad armed assault noch ma rausgesucht^^
das werd i gleich ma installen und zockn :]


----------



## Hupe (10. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Könnte man OF1 jetzt noch unter XP spielen? Sicherlich, oder?



Ja, kann man zu 100% !


----------



## Snade (10. Februar 2009)

Sieht cool aus kannte ich bis jetz noch gar nicht. Endlich mal was was so ausieht wie Kriegssimulation
hoffentlich ich das wirklich taktisch heut zu tage ist ja jeder shooter ein "Taktikshooter"^^
gibs da ne demo von?


----------



## boss3D (10. Februar 2009)

Dass OF2 so aussieht, wie eine Kriegssimulation, liegt daran, dass es eine werden soll. In dem Game wird nicht die Action im Vordergrund stehen, so wie beispielsweise in CoD4, sondern der Realismus ...

Im Übrigen erscheinen nur selten Taktikshooter. Der Letzte, an den ich mich erinnern kann, war Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snade (10. Februar 2009)

Ja ist mir schon klar das nicht so viele Taktikshooter rauskommen aber ich kenn welche die bezeichen CSS als Taktikshooter..oO und ich meinete mit meinem post ja auch das das endlich mal nach was "richtigem" in sachen Taktik/Realismus steht mal ne abwechslung^^


----------



## push@max (10. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Im Übrigen erscheinen nur selten Taktikshooter. Der Letzte, an den ich mich erinnern kann, war Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2.



Ich habe mir am Sonntag Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 installiert...ein wirklich geiles Spiel. Den zweiten Teil habe ich hier auch rumliegen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2009)

CSS ist auch durchaus ein Taktikshooter, allerdings eher im Clan mit insgesamt 10 Mann als auf nem Public-Noobserver mit 30 Mann. 



> Ich habe mir am Sonntag Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 installiert...ein wirklich geiles Spiel.



Das hatte ich auch mal (vom Grabbeltisch). Leider ist die Grafik heutzutage einfach nur als schlecht zu bezeichnen.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (12. Februar 2009)

oha, hab grad bei amazon geschaut - arma2 release *Dieser Artikel wird am 30. April 2009 erscheinen.*

solch ein mist 
naja vielleicht wirds bugfrei, lul^^


----------



## Snade (13. Februar 2009)

omg nicht so ein kack jetz! Ich will das Spiel dieses Jahr das sieht so geil aus!


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> omg nicht so ein kack jetz! Ich will das Spiel dieses Jahr das sieht so geil aus!


Dieses Jahr ist doch 2009?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Niggoh (13. Februar 2009)

Nun ist es amtlich, nächsten Freitag kommt der BigBang ! 

Ein neues OFP2 Promopaket...


----------



## push@max (14. Februar 2009)

Eine Demo wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## Snade (14. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist doch 2009?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D


ach verdammt hab es mit dem leztem Jahr verwechselt


----------



## Nighthawk33 (15. Februar 2009)

*Hier endlich mal ein paar "Inagame-Screenshots" !!!!*

WorthPlaying - Xbox 360 (X360) , PlayStation 3 (PS3), Nintendo Wii, Xbox, PlayStation 2 (PS2), GameCube (NGC), PSP, Nintendo DS (NDS), GBA, Windows PC - All about games !



Sieht zwar noch ein wenig "komisch" aus, aber wir müssen glaube ich mal die richtigen Screenshots und vor allem die Ingame-Videos abwarten !!!!


----------



## boss3D (16. Februar 2009)

Sieht wirklich seltsam_ (schlecht)_ aus. Vor allem die Vegetation erinnert irgendwie stark an Gothic 3 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Februar 2009)

Also soooo schlecht finde ich das nicht. AA fehlt a weng.


----------



## boss3D (16. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also soooo schlecht finde ich das nicht.


Dann schau dir mal Screens vom aktuellen Stand der ARMA2-Entwicklung an. Die Games sollten eigentlich vergleichbar sein, aber im Moment liegen vor allem bei der Grafik Welten dazwischen_ (zu Gunsten von ARMA2)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> *Hier endlich mal ein paar "Inagame-Screenshots" !!!!*



Umhauen tun sie mich nicht, ich warte aber immer generell auf echte Ingame-Screens...da ist sicherlich noch mehr drin (hoffe ich )


----------



## Niggoh (16. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal Screens vom aktuellen Stand der ARMA2-Entwicklung an. Die Games sollten eigentlich vergleichbar sein, aber im Moment liegen vor allem bei der Grafik Welten dazwischen_ (zu Gunsten von ARMA2)_ ...


 Tja, ihr solltet mal nicht nagelneue ArmA2 Screens mit OFP2 Screens vergleichen, die mehr als ein halbes Jahr alt sind. Hier gibt es mehr Infos dazu...

BTW: Kommenden Freitag um 21:00 Uhr released Codemasters ein nagelneues OFP2 Promopaket, samt aktuelles Screens und vielleicht noch etwas mehr


----------



## Nighthawk33 (16. Februar 2009)

Verdammt, genau das wollte ich auch gerade posten, tja, du warst schneller....


----------



## TheArival (18. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon die Systemanforderungen ?


----------



## Nighthawk33 (18. Februar 2009)

Nein, aber wie gesagt, am:

*Freitag, den 20.02.2009 um 21.00Uhr gibt es neue Informationen und auch neues Material (Screenshots, etc.)*


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja schon morgen.


----------



## Niggoh (19. Februar 2009)

Nein, *heute* gibt es mit etwas Glück schon News, in ziemlich genau schon 8 Stunden !

Machst du guck hier....


----------



## Nighthawk33 (19. Februar 2009)

Dann wollen wir Teil 1 des Promopakets doch mal hier einbinden.... :

Es gibt das Cover und einen Tech-Trailer mit ein paar Ingame Szenen !!!


*Morgen kommt ja noch mehr !!!! *


*TECH-TRAILER:*
OPERATION FLASHPOINT : DRAGON RISING ™| CODEMASTERS


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, es gab schon schönere Cover, aber wenigstens mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal Screens vom aktuellen Stand der ARMA2-Entwicklung an. Die Games sollten eigentlich vergleichbar sein, aber im Moment liegen vor allem bei der Grafik Welten dazwischen_ (zu Gunsten von ARMA2)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja, wie jetzt rauskam, sind die OPF2-Pics da steinalt.


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

*Hier gibt es OF2-InGame-Material!!!* 

In dem Video sieht das Game verdammt geil aus. Ich muss mich korrigieren: Nach aktuellem Entwicklungsstand kann das Game locker mit ARMA2 mithalten ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tommy_Lee (19. Februar 2009)

Gibt es schon eine ungefähre Leistungsanalyse, was ein Rechner haben muss? Derzeit kann ich Crysis Super Zocken auf meinem 24 Zoller. Eine GTX 285 von Edelgrafikkarten 712/.../... ist bestellt und Bezahlt. Möchte das Board später dann auch noch in ein SLI gleich mit Wakü "790i" oder so ändern. 4GB rechen derzeit nicht mal bei mir für Crysis, nach Stunden, kommt der Fehler, Arbeitsspeicherknapp 3840MB werden dann verbraucht. Frage ist nur, ob ich noch welchen Kaufe oder dann das Geld gleich in DDR3 Investiere wenn das Game da ist. Der Quad läuft derzeit auf 3400Mhz, da macht das Board dann dicht. Aber finde ich Klasse, dass es überhaupt dahin reicht. Klasse Board, gebe es nur ungern auf, auch wegen meinem Raid 0 wichtigsten Daten sind gesichert, aber alles werde ich nicht mitnehmen können.

  Also ich denke, da ich es bei eins schon gemerkt habe, erst nach 2 Jahren das Spiel richtig Zocken zu können. Eine Leistung von einem Quad ab 3 GHz aufwärts und mindestens 6-8GB Arbeitsspeicher (GTA4 als Beispiel) wenn es eine gute SLI Unterstützung gibt, 2 mal 260 GTX.

  Oder gibt’s genaue Vorstellungen?

  Gruß Tom


----------



## $cHm0cK (19. Februar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt kann mich das Video nich überzeugen. Jedenfalls vom Grafischen her sieht ehrlich gesagt mMn etwas ... naja, ich weiß net ... altbackend ist vllt. das falsche Wort ... da sollte doch eigentlich mehr gehen, oder?

Z.B. das aufgepoppe 10 meter vor den augen ist nicht schön und auch sonst finde ich die Vegetation nicht wirklich überzeugend ... hmm, mal schauen.

Also Arma sieht, was die Optik angeht, ne Klasse besser aus. Und auch so prophezeie ich schonmal, dass es sehr zu spüren sein wird, dass es für die Konsolen zugeschnitten ist.

greetz


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2009)

ARMA 2 kommt glaub ich auch für Konsolen (leider). Zur Grafik: solange ein Spiel grafisch mit Spielen wie Far Cry 2, CoD 5 und teilweise Crysis mithalten kann, kann man nicht meckern. Bei ARMA 2 und OFP 2 kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (19. Februar 2009)

so langsam krieg ich angst wenn ich die steuerungselemente seh, das sieht mir sehr nach konsolensteuerung aus...
ein knopf zum aktivieren und mit den stick in die richtung druecken..., hrhr
hoffentlich lieg ich falsch ;o


----------



## push@max (19. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt der Trailer eigentlich ganz gut...naja, die Grafik könnte vielleicht ein wenig besser aussehen, aber sonst wirklich klasse. Vor allem die Änderung der Tageszeit und die damit verbundenen Licht und Schattenwechsel bringen echt Atmo rein.


----------



## Spikos (19. Februar 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> so langsam krieg ich angst wenn ich die steuerungselemente seh, das sieht mir sehr nach konsolensteuerung aus...
> ein knopf zum aktivieren und mit den stick in die richtung druecken..., hrhr
> hoffentlich lieg ich falsch ;o



Hast du damals OFP 1 gezoggt? Da brauchte man zwingend ein Mausrad, ansonsten konnste das Game knicken . Mausrad reindrücken > Menü poppt auf > Auswählen. Anders konnte man die unzähligen Auswahlmöglichkeiten manchmal nicht unterbringen... Glaube das werden sie einigermaßen hinkriegen .


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (20. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Hast du damals OFP 1 gezoggt? Da brauchte man zwingend ein Mausrad, ansonsten konnste das Game knicken . Mausrad reindrücken > Menü poppt auf > Auswählen. Anders konnte man die unzähligen Auswahlmöglichkeiten manchmal nicht unterbringen... Glaube das werden sie einigermaßen hinkriegen .


 
hab den 1.teil oft durchgespielt, aber daran kann ich mich gar net mehr erinnern :}
ich weiss nur noch, das ich meine leute immer in der reihe gepackt hab und taste 7 dann taste 4 war glaub heilen beim sani, lul^^


----------



## Niggoh (20. Februar 2009)

*schwupp* 6 neue Screens schieße ich gleich mal hinterher.

Vorgeschmack gefällig ?

http://www.operationflashpoint2.info/images/photoalbum/album_24/ofp4_1.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2009)

Siehe auch 

Operation Flashpoint 2: Brandneue Ingame-Screenshots - OPF 2, Dragon Rising, Operation Flashpoint


----------



## mindlessjack (20. Februar 2009)

ich kanns auch kaum abwarten, aber die tatsache, dass es nur 32 spieler online sind hat mich jetzt schon sehr frustriert!
Wie kann es sein dass die entwicklung rückläufig is ? das darf nich sein.
32 spieler isn witz .... was soll ich da mit ner riesigen karte wenn da sowieso nur maximal 16 gegner auf mich warten. Oder hat dann jeder spieler jeweils noch 5 npc's im squad die er befehligen kann ? das wär wiederum ne gute alternative.
Hoffen wir mal


----------



## Nighthawk33 (20. Februar 2009)

Man kann dann soweit ich weiß noch zusätzlich *256 Bots* hinzufügen, also quasi so wie in Battlefield 1942....


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich auf das gemeinsammes vorgehen, in den Missionen, da ich dann mit Freunde, dass viel besser umsetzen kann. Da kommt richtiger Spielspaß auf. So hoffe ich.

Die Frage ist, wer das alles dann noch Zocken kann. Hardware....

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hupe (25. Februar 2009)

Hab eben ne Mail von Amazon bekommen das man das Spiel nun vorbestellen kann 
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## boss3D (25. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir ein Spiel niemals vorbestellen. In der heutigen Zeit ist das Risiko einfach viel zu groß, einen bugverseuchten Müll zu kaufen. Gerade Spiele, die im Vorfeld als absolute Top-Games gelten, sind dann nicht selten kaum spielbar _(siehe ARMA2, Gothic 3, GTA IV, ...)_. Bei OF2 rechne ich zwar eher nicht damit, aber das Risiko besteht auf jeden Fall und deswegen warte ich den PCGames-Test ab ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Februar 2009)

ich glaub, das ich das game vorbestellen wuerde, aber...
hab grad gesehn arma2 is ab 16 Oo, is das geschnitten oder was, da wuerd ich lieber ne uk uncut kaufen ;o
das gleiche gilt auch fuer ofp2


----------



## boss3D (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, die beiden Games sind deswegen ab 16, weil du viel weniger Blut sehen wirst, als in Crysis, od. CoD4/5. Die beiden Militärschooter sind eben absolut nicht actionbetont. Gut möglich, dass Verletzungen der Soldaten dargestellt werden, aber sicher nicht so drastisch, dass ein 16 Jähriger einen Schock bekommen würde.

Auf jeden Fall sollte keines der beiden Games hier in Österreich geschnitten sein.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nighthawk33 (25. Februar 2009)

Auf der Operation Flashpoint 2 Seite heißt es:

"Spielfiguren werden teilweise "zerstörbar" sein. (Nicht in der deutschen Version)"


----------



## No0dle (25. Februar 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Auf der Operation Flashpoint 2 Seite heißt es:
> 
> "Spielfiguren werden teilweise "zerstörbar" sein. (Nicht in der deutschen Version)"



Die Österreichische Wirtschaft wird es Ihnen danken


----------



## Snade (25. Februar 2009)

wahr ja wieder klar omg..


----------



## No0dle (25. Februar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> wahr ja wieder klar omg..



Das war nicht auf mich bezogen, sondern darauf, dass viele das Spiel, weil es bei uns nur zensiert rauskommt, im Ausland bestellen werden und unserer Wirtschaft dadurch viele Millionen Euro verloren gehen.

Manchmal frage ich mich aber echt, wieso ein Spiel zensiert und ab 16 anstatt unzensiert und ab 18 herauskommt ... besonders da die Uncut-Version bestimmt keine großartigen Splatter- und Goreeffekte oder literweise Blut beinhalten wird ...


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Februar 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich aber echt, wieso ein Spiel zensiert und ab 16 anstatt unzensiert und ab 18 herauskommt ... besonders da die Uncut-Version bestimmt keine großartigen Splatter- und Goreeffekte oder literweise Blut beinhalten wird ...


 
was ich aber net raff, wieso machen die sowas...
man hat doch nen ausweis, damit is doch gut widerlegt, das man ueber 18 is
das doch gleich -10 realismus ;o
glaub werd mir das dann auch at schicken lassen^^


----------



## Niggoh (27. Februar 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Auf der Operation Flashpoint 2 Seite heißt es:
> 
> "Spielfiguren werden teilweise "zerstörbar" sein. (Nicht in der deutschen Version)"


 Diese Info ist recht alt. Ich habe zum Thema Gore in der finalen deutschen Version, Kontakt mit Codemasters aufgenommen. Mal schauen was bei rumkommt...


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (27. Februar 2009)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Diese Info ist recht alt. Ich habe zum Thema Gore in der finalen deutschen Version, Kontakt mit Codemasters aufgenommen. Mal schauen was bei rumkommt...


 
thx dir :]


----------



## 8-POOL (27. Februar 2009)

Gametrailers.com - Operation Flashpoint 2 - Tactical Interview

Gametrailers.com - Operation Flashpoint 2 - Ego Technology Demo


----------



## push@max (27. Februar 2009)

8-POOL schrieb:


> Gametrailers.com - Operation Flashpoint 2 - Tactical Interview
> 
> Gametrailers.com - Operation Flashpoint 2 - Ego Technology Demo



Das erste Video ist neu für mich...macht schon einiges her, was ich bisher gesehen habe, allerdings warte ich da lieber die endgültige Version ab.


----------



## Niggoh (10. März 2009)

Es gibt neue Infos zum Animationssystem von *OFPR*.



> I've checked with the devs and we have a combined solution that blends forces applied to the character when struck (like flying away from an explosion), with a wide variety of precreated dying animations (like writhing on the ground) if the character is incapicated, but not killed.


 Hoffentlich wird das besser umgesetzt als bei OFP/ArmA, dort bekam man ja ganz schnell Flügel, auch in einer "Kette"


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

Es wird eine Demo geben.


----------



## Niggoh (13. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Es wird eine Demo geben.


 
Jup, dafür aber keine Flugzeuge, keine Unlocks und vieles mehr. Heute war Newstag, schaut mal vorbei. Gibt ne Menge zum nachlesen


----------



## Niggoh (14. März 2009)

Jungs, es gibt Hinweise auf Download Content für OFP-DR. Was sacht ihr dazu ? Da schmeckt mir ganz gut, wenn ich ehrlich bin...


----------



## xxcenturioxx (16. März 2009)

Die Grafik finde ich recht schlecht ehrlich gesagt, das was man so gesehen hat..
Da gefällt mir die Grafik von ArmA besser, weil realistischer..
Welches game nun besser sein wird, mal sehen. Werde es aber auch nicht sofort kaufen..
Das mach ich nich mehr..


----------



## push@max (16. März 2009)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Die Grafik finde ich recht schlecht ehrlich gesagt, das was man so gesehen hat..
> Da gefällt mir die Grafik von ArmA besser, weil realistischer..


ich würde das finale Spiel abwarten, ich bin mir sicher, dass da grafisch noch etwas passiert.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Welches game nun besser sein wird, mal sehen. Werde es aber auch nicht sofort kaufen..
> Das mach ich nich mehr..



Ja, man lernt aus Fehlern, oder?


----------



## Niggoh (26. März 2009)

Ein Screenshot kommt selten allein, ganze zwei sind langweilig. Deswegen liefern wir mal eben *12 neue Screens *nach. Die neuen Bilder findet ihr in unserer Galerie. Viel Spaß beim anschauen.

Hier mal ein Geschmacksanreger.

[URL]http://www.operationflashpoint2.info/images/content/news/screens/270309/GS05_03_small.jpg[/URL]


----------



## push@max (26. März 2009)

Wie bereits erwähnt, sehen die Bilder ganz nett aus...ob sie grafisch auf der Höhe von anderen Spielen sind, bezweifel ich im Moment noch.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (1. April 2009)

paar tage noch, dann kommt schon ma arma2 und dann kommt auch schon ofp2 :]

kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## push@max (1. April 2009)

Heute ist neues Material  erschienen


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (3. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Heute ist neues Material erschienen


 
jo, hab i gesehn, hoff nur das die steuerung fuer den pc is und net so ne drecks joypad steuerung

links = strafe links und net links = links im kreisdrehn hrhrhr

die ganzen neuen games kommen auch immer fuer die konsole raus und jedesmal hab i dann so ein dreck aufm pc, das geht mir tierisch aufm sakk


----------



## push@max (4. April 2009)

Neue Bilder vom Nachteinsatz.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2009)

Macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, das Game. ^^


----------



## DesGrauens (5. April 2009)

will haben, auf das game werte ich schon seit ankündigung. Ich hoffe das es an den ersten anknüpfen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (5. April 2009)

Das Spiel so an sich ist ja fast fertig, aber soll wohl noch diverse KI Probleme geben die erst mal beseitigt werden müssen, da die KI außergewöhnlich gut werden soll (laut Entwicklern).


----------



## push@max (6. April 2009)

Auf PCGames gibt es eine Vorschau zu OF2!


----------



## kill_bill (7. April 2009)

Die sollen sich mal beeiiiiiiiiiiiiilen  .
Freue mich schon riesig auf das Game^^.


----------



## push@max (7. April 2009)

kill_bill schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal beeiiiiiiiiiiiiilen  .
> Freue mich schon riesig auf das Game^^.



Wenn die erste Vorschau draußen ist, wird es nicht mehr lange brauchen. Im Vorfeld vor dem Release werden wir sicherlich jetzt mehr Bilder und Videos bekommen, die die Wartezeit verkürzen.


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2009)

Also ich geh mal schwer davon aus das es noch mindestens 3-4 Monate bis zum Release dauert. Man könnte sich höchstens die Zeit durch das nächste Monat erscheinende ArmA2 verkürzen.


----------



## push@max (8. April 2009)

Ich zocke in der Zeit CoD 4 zum x-Mal durch


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich zocke in der Zeit CoD 4 zum x-Mal durch



Naja dauert ja schließlich nicht lang, da rennt man ma eben kurz durch


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Naja dauert ja schließlich nicht lang, da rennt man ma eben kurz durch


Aber nicht auf Veteran


----------



## Niggoh (14. April 2009)

Ich schmeiß mal wieder neues Bildmaterial in den Raum


----------



## push@max (14. April 2009)

Niggoh schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal wieder neues Bildmaterial in den Raum



Die Xbox 360 Bilder sehen nicht schlecht aus, wobei das auf dem PC sicherlich noch besser aussehen wird.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Modder dann auch ein paar Quality-Mods rausbringen, ähnlich wie bei Crysis.


----------



## Lindt (20. April 2009)

Gibt es schon Angaben zu den Systemvorraussetztungen?


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2009)

Meines Wissens wurden noch keine finalen Sys.anforderungen bekannt gegeben.


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Angaben zu den Systemvorraussetztungen?



Aufgrund der riesigen Umwelt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Grafikkarte mit 1GB Videospeicher sicherlich nicht schlecht wäre.

Offiziell gibt es aber noch nichts.


----------



## joraku (20. April 2009)

So, jetzt bin ich aber auch gespannt! 

Leider ist das Spiel nicht für meine Altersklasse, wird ab 18 sein oder?
Mmh, da bin ich dann ein Jahr zu früh. 
Nun gut, was soll's. Bis ich's mir dann offiziel kaufen kann kann ich es dann  mit dementsprechender hardware flüssig spielen und gepatcht wird das Spiel dann auch schon sein. Ich meine, bei so einem rießigen Gebiet kann es schon die einen oder anderen Bug's geben. Die Community wird dann hoffentlich auch schon ein paar Mod's, Erweiterungen und Config's erarbeitet haben. Von den vielen Maps, falls es einen Editor gibt, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Lindt (20. April 2009)

Und denkt ihr die schaffen es noch das Spiel in Q3 rauszubringen?


----------



## Niggoh (20. April 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Angaben zu den Systemvorraussetztungen?


 Wenn dein Rechner GRID ordentlich darstellen kann, wird er auch ein OFP-DR annähernd gut darstellen können. Das hat selbst Helios (Community Manager von CM) zu bestätigt.


----------



## Tom3004 (20. April 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich aber auch gespannt!
> 
> Leider ist das Spiel nicht für meine Altersklasse, wird ab 18 sein oder?
> Mmh, da bin ich dann ein Jahr zu früh.
> Nun gut, was soll's. Bis ich's mir dann offiziel kaufen kann kann ich es dann  mit dementsprechender hardware flüssig spielen und gepatcht wird das Spiel dann auch schon sein. Ich meine, bei so einem rießigen Gebiet kann es schon die einen oder anderen Bug's geben. Die Community wird dann hoffentlich auch schon ein paar Mod's, Erweiterungen und Config's erarbeitet haben. Von den vielen Maps, falls es einen Editor gibt, ganz zu schweigen.


Hä, erlaubt deine Mutter keine Spiele ab 18, wenn du 17 bist ? 
Ich bin zwar 14 und ich darf die Spiele nicht, obwohl ich hab meine mutter zu GTA @ PS3 überredet...
Und ich bin nicht irgendeiner der in so einem heruntergekommenen Virtel wohnt, falls du das denkst.
Ich bin ganz normal... und 14 und auf einem Gymnasium... komm das muss deine mUtter doch einsehen...


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Leider ist das Spiel nicht für meine Altersklasse, wird ab 18 sein oder?
> Mmh, da bin ich dann ein Jahr zu früh.
> Nun gut, was soll's. Bis ich's mir dann offiziel kaufen kann kann ich es dann  mit dementsprechender hardware flüssig spielen und gepatcht wird das Spiel dann auch schon sein. Ich meine, bei so einem rießigen Gebiet kann es schon die einen oder anderen Bug's geben. Die Community wird dann hoffentlich auch schon ein paar Mod's, Erweiterungen und Config's erarbeitet haben. Von den vielen Maps, falls es einen Editor gibt, ganz zu schweigen.



Naja, wenn Du jetzt schon 17 bist und das Spiel erst in einem halben Jahr erscheint, wirst Du wohl die paar Monate verkraften können und das Spiel schon vorher zocken 

Es wird sicherlich schwer für dich, wenn hier alle über das Spiel berichten werden und geile Screens posten werden


----------



## joraku (22. April 2009)

Hört doch auf... 

Ist echt nicht fair. 
1. Kann ich es verkraften
2. Mal schaun ob das auf meinem System läuft
3. Vati oder Mutti mal das Spiel zeigen... und dann weiterschauen. 

Ich denke, da es eine Art Simlation ist, wird es nicht allzu übermässig brutal und hirnrissiges^^ () abschlachten sein.

Sorry, ich verstehe irgendwie nicht warum Counter Strike Source ab 16 ist, Call of Duty aber nicht.  (Blut, Physik, Waffen, Terrorist etc.)


----------



## push@max (22. April 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Ich denke, da es eine Art Simlation ist, wird es nicht allzu übermässig brutal und hirnrissiges^^ () abschlachten sein.



Ich erwarte auch keine Blutschlacht, ich hoffe es auch nicht um ehrlich zu sein, sondern erwarte einen realistischen Taktikshooter.


----------



## joraku (24. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich erwarte auch keine Blutschlacht, ich hoffe es auch nicht um ehrlich zu sein, sondern erwarte einen realistischen Taktikshooter.




Genau das meine ich, Taktikshooter und nicht eine Blutschlacht wie in Counter Strike. 
Counter Strike ist laut FSK ab 16. 

Nunja, man versteht es manchmal nicht. Aber was solls.


----------



## Jayhawk (26. April 2009)

Also,
Ich hatte nicht die Ausdauer mir den ganzem thread durchzulesen.
Aber hier wird ja von systemanfoderungen gesprochen...
Und das unet dx9

Ich meine die können ja kein gtx 280 triple sli gespann voraussetzten


----------



## push@max (27. April 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Ich meine die können ja kein gtx 280 triple sli gespann voraussetzten



Naja, wenn die so drauf sind, wie damals Crytek mit Crysis, ist alles möglich 

Aber wir müssen noch abwarten...es ist noch etwas hin bis zum Release. Bis dahin ist dann hoffentlich die HD5870 bzw. GTX380 raus


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2009)

Da es meines wissens nur eine etwas aufgebohrte Ego-Engine ist, wird man das Spiel bestimmt ab einer 9800GT flüssig spielen können -hoff ich-


----------



## Jayhawk (27. April 2009)

Das wäre schön...
Wenn ich meinen Eltern doch nur erklären könnte, dass iich ein soches Spiel verkrafte, ohne gleich amok zu laufen...


----------



## joraku (28. April 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Das wäre schön...
> Wenn ich meinen Eltern doch nur erklären könnte, dass iich ein soches Spiel verkrafte, ohne gleich amok zu laufen...



Dann sag ihnen, du spielst Ego Shooter und läufst keinen Amok, sie ohne?


----------



## Jayhawk (28. April 2009)

"Mama der Mann im Forum hat gesagt ich kann das ohne Amok zu laufen"


----------



## joraku (28. April 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> ... du spielst Ego Shooter und läufst keinen Amok...



Mein Junge, das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
Ich sagte, du läufst keinen Amok, obwohl du diese bösen unnützen "Killerspiele" spielst.


----------



## push@max (28. April 2009)

BTT please.


----------



## Jayhawk (28. April 2009)

Ok, wird es für das Spiel einen Lan Modus geben?
Wenn ja, wurde der schon mal getestet?

Klingt nähmlich nach einem geilen Lanspiel!


----------



## Niggoh (22. Mai 2009)

Ich schmeiß mal bissl was neues zum anguggn inne Runde:

Bild1  Bild2

Wer sich mal komplett updaten will, schaut mal bei uns inne Galerie. dort gibts Monatsweise sortiert alle Bilder.


----------



## push@max (22. Mai 2009)

Es ist irgendwie ein hin und her mit der Grafik...einmal sieht alles wunderbar aus, auf anderen Bildern/Videos sieht es wieder nicht zeitgemäß aus.


----------



## joraku (22. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie ein hin und her mit der Grafik...einmal sieht alles wunderbar aus, auf anderen Bildern/Videos sieht es wieder nicht zeitgemäß aus.



Auch in Crysis  gibt es ja bekanntlich stellen, wo die Grafik nicht so toll aussieht. 
Außerdem können wir ja nicht wissen, mit welchen Einstellungen die Screenshots aufgenommen wurden. Aber wenn man sich die Bilder so anschaut, denke ich, das es auf vielen Mittelklassesystemen auch noch laufen wird, wenn man bereit ist Abstriche bei der Grafik zu machen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2009)

Also irgend wie gefallen mir die Texturen nicht wirklich gut. Vielleicht liegts aber auch einfach am Bild


----------



## push@max (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt bissl den Überblick über den Release-Termin verloren...der wurde ja verschoben, oder?

Wann soll das Spiel jetzt erscheinen?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2009)

Meines Wissens wurde als Release "Herbst" angegeben


----------



## Gehsi (22. Mai 2009)

Jaa, das würde mich auch interessieren.
Mein letzter stand ist Herbst.
Aber das ist ja vooolll eeewig


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wurde als Release "Herbst" angegeben



Bis dahin gibt es ja noch genügend Zeit für Verbesserungen...und mal ehrlich, das Spiel sieht schon Monate vor dem Release ganz gut aus


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (4. Juni 2009)

zockt ihr schon arma2 oder wartet ihr noch ofp2 ? :]


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> zockt ihr schon arma2 oder wartet ihr noch ofp2 ? :]


 
ich persönlich warte auf OFP2, da ich mir hier ein bugfreieres Spiel durch die Releaseverschiebung erhoffe als es bei ArmA2 der Fall ist. Bin aber nicht abgeneigt, mir evtl. ArmA2 zu späterer Zeit zu holen wenn der Preis etwas gefallen ist und das Spiel fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (8. Juni 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> ich persönlich warte auf OFP2, da ich mir hier ein bugfreieres Spiel durch die Releaseverschiebung erhoffe als es bei ArmA2 der Fall ist. Bin aber nicht abgeneigt, mir evtl. ArmA2 zu späterer Zeit zu holen wenn der Preis etwas gefallen ist und das Spiel fehlerfrei läuft.


 
das spiel is so fett, komm gar net mehr raus aus dem multiplayer und bugs? - ich seh nix :]


----------



## push@max (8. Juni 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> zockt ihr schon arma2 oder wartet ihr noch ofp2 ? :]



Ich werde es aus der Videothek ausleihen und mal anzocken...wenns gut ist, wird es gekauft.


----------



## push@max (11. Juni 2009)

Es gibt ein neues Video + Screenshots 

Operation Flashpoint 2: Neue Screenshots und Video - Operation Flashpoint2, OPF 2, Dragon Rising


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juni 2009)

Also Codemasters ist wirklich spießig, was Gamplayvideos angeht. In den Trailern überzeugt mich die Grafik bis dato nicht wirklich. Na Hoffentlich stecken sie ihr Können dafür ins Gameplay selbst.


----------



## push@max (11. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel soll erst im Herbst erscheinen...bis dahin verpassen sie dem Spiel hoffentlich noch ein kleines Grafikupdate.

Weil, was jetzt nicht so gut aussieht, wird im Herbst auch nicht besser sein.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (11. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll erst im Herbst erscheinen...bis dahin verpassen sie dem Spiel hoffentlich noch ein kleines Grafikupdate.
> 
> Weil, was jetzt nicht so gut aussieht, wird im Herbst auch nicht besser sein.


 
grafik, naja - ich hab eher angst, dass das nen arcade abklatsch wird


----------



## Tobinator603 (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute,

Habt ihr auch davon gehört das OPF2 für die PS3 und Xbox360 rauskommen soll ? Ich persönlich wird das total HAMMER finden weil ich erlich gesagt beim zocken mehr auf Konsole umsteige, einfach aus dem Grund weil mich diese scheiß aufrüsterei für nix (siehe Crysis welches System kann das bitte flüssig spielen) nervt ! Ich sag mal so Grafik hin oder her ich hatte mich total auf Crysis gefreut es wurde gesagt das es auf den neuen DX10 Karten prima laufe und was war ? es geht ja jetz noch nich mal flüssig.

Aber ich bin mir iwe nich sicher weil teilweise wird gesagt ja Next Gen Konsolen und PC, teilweise aber auch nur PC.

Was denkt ihr und was haltet ihr davon oder


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

Naja, seit dem ArmA2-Bug-Debakel bin ich bei Militär-Simulationen ziemlich skeptisch geworden. Eigentlich wollte ich mir OF2 auch für die Xbox 360 holen, weil ich mir das Geld, das ich in meinen ehem. PC investieren hätte müssen, lieber spare, aber jetzt warte ich erstmal auf die ersten Tests ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, seit dem ArmA2-Bug-Debakel bin ich bei Militär-Simulationen ziemlich skeptisch geworden. Eigentlich wollte ich mir OF2 auch für die Xbox 360 holen, weil ich mir das Geld, das ich in meinen ehem. PC investieren hätte müssen, lieber spare, aber jetzt warte ich erstmal auf die ersten Tests ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe mir heute den ComputerBase-Test zu ArmA II durchgelesen und war überrascht, wie verbugt das Spiel -und schlecht die Performance sein soll. 

Auf der Xbox 360 kannst Du ausgehen, dass das Spiel flüssig laufen wird und es bestimmt nicht so verbugt sein wird, wie so manche PC-Version.

Ich habe Xbox 360 Spiele sehr selten/bis gar nicht patchen müssen, wo der PC-Ableger gleich mit ein paar Patches geflickt werden musste.


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

Mir sind auf jeden Fall 2 Kriterien wichtig:
- kaum _(keine ist wohl unmöglich) _Bugs
- keine allzu großen Abstriche bei der Grafik gegenüber der PC Version.

Wenn die Entwickler das schaffen, werde ich mir das Game kaufen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mir sind auf jeden Fall 2 Kriterien wichtig:
> - kaum _(keine ist wohl unmöglich) _Bugs
> - keine allzu großen Abstriche bei der Grafik gegenüber der PC Version.
> 
> Wenn die Entwickler das schaffen, werde ich mir das Game kaufen.



Gerade bei der Grafik kann ich mir bei diesem Spiel nicht vorstellen, dass die Xbox 360 mit dem PC mithalten kann, vergleichbar ist da die PC-Version von GTA4 und Xbox360.

Aber das haben wir ja schon mal an anderer Stelle besprochen


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> vergleichbar ist da die PC-Version von GTA4 und Xbox360.


... die ja auf der Konsole besser aussieht. Ich gehe bei FP2 einfach von einer geringeren Weitsicht und event. einer reduzierten Vegetation aus. Mal sehen, was am Ende wirklich dabei herauskommt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... die ja auf der Konsole besser aussieht.


...wenn Du meinst 

Lass uns nicht wieder darüber diskutieren , weil das dann wieder zu sehr off-topic sein wird.

[Hier  findest Du einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen PC und PS3...so einen in der Art gab es auch mit der Xbox 360, mit dem selben Resultat.]

Edit:  Hier auch noch


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

^^ Danke für den Link. Die PC und die Xbox 360 unterscheiden sich in der BQ kaum, aber die PS3-BQ sieht erschreckend schlecht aus _(man achte vor allem auf die verwaschenen Texturen)_ ...  

Bei GTA IV bleibe ich jedenfalls bei meiner Meinung und was OF2 betrifft, warte ich, wie gesagt, die finale Version und Tests ab.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2009)

Bei OFP2 könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das die Grafik zwischen PC und XBox360 sich nicht großartig unterscheiden wird, da ich die Grafik ansich bis dato eh nicht besonders finde.


----------



## boss3D (18. Juni 2009)

^^ Naja, mit Aussagen über die Grafik würde ich mich bei dem Game im Moment eher noch zurückhalten, weil meines Wissens nach die einzigen inGame-Szenen in unscharfen Youtube-Videos zu sehen waren. Die bisher gezeigten Screens_ (die ich gesehen habe)_ sind nur Renderbilder ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2009)

Nun das wird die XBox wohl packen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFVKGH-q10A

Aber versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde die Grafik keines falls schlecht. Sie ist nur nicht überragend, was vielen von der Hardware her zugute kommt.


----------



## Jayhawk (18. Juni 2009)

Krank Geil!
Das sieht ja mal absolut spitztenmäßig aus!!!
Der Sound der Bomben, ich bin hin und weg!


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2009)

Wow, das Video baut schon eine gewisse Atmo auf...sehr schön.


----------



## boss3D (18. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wow, das Video baut schon eine gewisse Atmo auf...sehr schön.


Echt? Mich bringt das Video eher zum Gähnen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2009)

Im Gegenteil, ich finde die Soundkulisse unglaublich, wie man den Wind dort oben am Berg vorbei rauschen hört, und dann die Zeitverzögerung der Explosionen auf die große Entfernung....einfach herrlich.


----------



## joraku (18. Juni 2009)

Soundkulisse ist toll, ja, aber meiner Meinung nach hört sich das Gewehr irgendwie billig^^ an. 

Und, wie hält die Figur den das Gewehr, mit einer Hand?


----------



## Cionara (18. Juni 2009)

> Naja, seit dem ArmA2-Bug-Debakel bin ich bei Militär-Simulationen ziemlich skeptisch geworden.


Nur kurz dazu: Das Spiel ist so verbuggt rausgekommen weil Morgen erst der Release ist. Der Verkäufer Petergames hat aus albernen Gründen von Bohemia gefordert das Spiel schon in Deutschland zu veröffentlichen und deswegen war es halt noch so buggy und hat sich die schlechten Bewertungen eingefahren. Morgen ist der offizielle Release in Europa (und dem Rest der Welt) und viele Bugs z.B. mit der KI, die durch Häuser rennt oder dumm rumsteht, die gerne kritisiert werden wurden längst behoben.

Also wenn Petergames bei OFP2 nicht auch wieder die Finger im Spiel hat wird das relativ bugfrei rauskommen denk ich. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt nur etwas skeptisch da Gamestar wohl schon die Beta getestet hat und die nicht die beste Performance hatte... aber naja ist ja noch Zeit bis es rauskommt nää, bis dahin vergnüg ich mich noch bischen mit ArmA2 und erfreue mich an OFP2 Screens


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, ich finde die Soundkulisse unglaublich, wie man den Wind dort oben am Berg vorbei rauschen hört, und dann die Zeitverzögerung der Explosionen auf die große Entfernung....einfach herrlich.



Eben...so habe ich es auch empfunden


----------



## xxcenturioxx (19. Juni 2009)

Als obs ein anderes Spiel wäre.. Sehr atmosphärisch.. 
Steht ja mal im Gegensatz zu dem was man bisher sah..
Jetzt bin ich och gespannt.. 

Außerdem scheinen die Landschaften interessanter als bei ArmA2 zu sein.

Hier sieht man Berge und zerklüftete Landschaft, sowas sucht man bei ArmA ja vergebens, nur paar Hügel..
Also jetzt sieht OFP2 doch ganz gut aus, was so ein Video alles bewirken kann..^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juni 2009)

Finde das Video total beeindruckend. Die Sounds sind auch spitzenmäßig. 

An OFP 2 arbeiten afaik 400 Leute, an ARMA 2 grad mal 100. Glaube wegen der höheren Arbeitskraft kümmern sich genügend Leute um die Qualitätssicherung. Muss nicht sein, glaub aber schon.


----------



## Lindt (23. Juni 2009)

Weiss man schon obs ab 16 oder ab 18 ist?


----------



## joraku (23. Juni 2009)

Mmh, ArmA2 ist auch ab 16. 
Spannende Frage


----------



## push@max (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mir das bisherige Material zu dem Spiel so schaue, würde ich 16 sagen.


----------



## joraku (23. Juni 2009)

Hoffen wir's mal. 
Naja, ich werde trotzdem mit dem Kauf warten. Spiel ist dann billiger und ein großteil der Bugs wiurd behoben sein, außerdem habe ich dann bessere Hardware, dann macht das ganze auch gleich viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## push@max (28. Juni 2009)

Hoffen wir, dass das Spiel nicht so verbugt erscheint wie ArmA 2.* *


----------



## Jayhawk (29. Juni 2009)

yep,
und hoffen wir mal, dass es einen guten Patch-support geben wird.

Ich bin echt gespannt ob das Spiel ab 16 ist, dann würde ich meine Eltern überredet bekommen.


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

Warum, wenn's ab 16 ist, muss ich niemanden überreden. 
Naja, wenn es ab 18 ist... dann muss ich meine Eltern darum bitten.


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> dann muss ich meine Eltern darum bitten.


Habt ihr alle keine Opas und Omas?  

@ Topic
Laut der Codemasters-Site bekommt das Game wohl eine USK 18 Kenzeichnung.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Laut der Codemasters-Site bekommt das Game wohl eine USK 18 Kenzeichnung.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Hätte ich überhaupt nichts dagegen


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2009)

So brutal ist es doch eigentlich nicht. Man sieht nur Blut.


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hätte ich überhaupt nichts dagegen


Da ich das Game sowieso bekomme, ist mir eine USK 18 Kennzeichnung auch lieber, als wenn es geschnitten wäre. Aber als stolzer Österreicher muss ich mir deswegen wohl eh keine Sorgen machen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (30. Juni 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> So brutal ist es doch eigentlich nicht. Man sieht nur Blut.



Vor allem ist es nicht echtes Blut. 
Naja, ArmA2 ist ja auch ab 16.


----------



## push@max (1. Juli 2009)

Neue Bilder vom Nachteinsatz .


----------



## push@max (4. Juli 2009)

Und wieder ein neuer Gameplay-Trailer


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2009)

Macht eindeutig lust auf mehr.


----------



## Modmaster (5. Juli 2009)

Absolut Hammer Game.Das wird bestimmt einige Awards abräumen.


----------



## push@max (5. Juli 2009)

Das soll ja ungefähr im Zeitraum von MW2 erscheinen...keine leichte Aufgabe, allerdings wirds sehr spannend.


----------



## Spone (5. Juli 2009)

ich bin richtig gespannt auf das spiel

allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob ich es mir für den pc oder für die 360 kaufen soll


----------



## push@max (6. Juli 2009)

Spone schrieb:


> ich bin richtig gespannt auf das spiel
> 
> allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob ich es mir für den pc oder für die 360 kaufen soll



Der PC sollte die bessere Grafik bieten...


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Der PC sollte die bessere Grafik bieten...


Bei *seinem* PC würde ich das nicht behaupten ... 

@ Spone
Kauf dir das Game unbedingt für die Xbox 360! Dann hast du eine super Grafik und kannst es flüssig zocken. Ganz nebenbei sparst du dir auch noch ein paar 100er, die du in deinen PC stecken müsstest, um dort ein annähernd gleiches Spielerlebnis zu erhalten, wie auf der MS Konsole. 

_PS: Ich hole mir das Game auch für die 360er, wenn es gut wird. _

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2009)

Es ist und bleibt aber ein Egoshooter, von daher gewinnt der PC, so oder so^^


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2009)

^Jap. 
Aber es gibt schon einige Shooter, die auch für die XBox gut umgesetzt wurden.

Ich gebe boss3D auch mit den hardweareanforderungen recht. Da läuft es dann flüssig. Dafür schlechtere Grafik. 
Und von den Mods, die vielleicht kommen sind die Spieler der Konsolenfassung ebenfalls ausgeschlossen.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt aber ein Egoshooter, von daher gewinnt der PC, so oder so^^


Dragon Rising mit einer HD3850 sieht bei guten FPS-Raten vermutlich so aus, wie Crysis in Low. Ob der kleiner Vorteil bei der Steuerung über so eine üble Grafik hinwegtäuschen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln ...  


joraku schrieb:


> Dafür schlechtere Grafik.


Das warte wir erst mal ab. Es sind schon genug Spiele erschienen, die auf der Konsole nahezu gleich gut, wenn nicht sogar besser, aussahen, als auf dem PC. Das bleibt eine ewige _(völlig subjektive)_ Streitfrage.
Auf jeden Fall sind mir hier und da geringe Abstriche lieber, als ständig ein paar 100er in den PC investieren zu müssen, um dort die maximale Grafik zu haben. Aber jedem das seine.


joraku schrieb:


> Und von den Mods, die vielleicht kommen sind die Spieler der Konsolenfassung ebenfalls ausgeschlossen.


Dafür gibt es für viele 360er Games exklusiven DLC. Diese Münze hat also 2 Seiten.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dragon Rising mit einer HD3850 sieht bei guten FPS-Raten vermutlich so aus, wie Crysis in Low. Ob der kleiner Vorteil bei der Steuerung über so eine üble Grafik hinwegtäuschen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln ...


 
Nun es ist schon mal klar, das wenn man heute mit einer HD 3850 an die Sache ran geht, fast kaum noch gute Optik bei guter Performance erwarten kann. Heutzutage kann man aber schon eine wesentlich bessere Graka für wenig Geld bekommen. Und eine bessere Graka werden die meisten einfach schon besitzen.


----------



## joraku (7. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun es ist schon mal klar, das wenn man heute mit einer HD 3850 an die Sache ran geht, fast kaum noch gute Optik bei guter Performance erwarten kann. Heutzutage kann man aber schon eine wesentlich bessere Graka für wenig Geld bekommen. Und eine bessere Graka werden die meisten einfach schon besitzen.



Oder auch nicht. 

Nunja, wie boss schon geschrieben hat, hat man die XBox360 ersteinmal gekauft dann rentiert sie sich schon mehr oder weniger. Man muss den Preis der Games beachten, die liegen höher als bei PC Spielen und sinken auch nicht so tief (10€ Titel etc.). Außerdem benötigt man dann noch einen HD-TV um in den maximalen Genuss der Grafik zu kommen, falls man so etwas noch nicht besitzt.
Wenn ich das dann zusammenrechne, komme ich mindestens auf 700€. Davon lässt sich schon ein ordentlicher PC basteln, der dann 2 Jahre hält, wenn man dann abstriche bei der Grafik macht. Danach kauft man sich eh was neues. Weil in zwei Jahren kommt keine der jetzigen Konsolen an die Grafik der PC's ran und vielleicht gibt es dann schon eine neue XBox/ PS.

Können eigentlich PC Spieler und mit XBoxSpielern zusammenspielen oder ist das bei OF nicht möglich? Weiß man dazu schon genaueres?


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2009)

Das ist, egal bei welchem Spiel, sogut wie nie möglich.


----------



## Lindt (7. Juli 2009)

Steht jetzt endlich mal ein Releasetermien fest? Oder immer noch nur irgendwann im Q3?


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist, egal bei welchem Spiel, sogut wie nie möglich.


Wäre ja auch unfair, Maus gegen Controller ...  


Lindt schrieb:


> Steht jetzt endlich mal ein Releasetermien fest? Oder immer noch nur irgendwann im Q3?


Das Spiel ist schon längst erschienen! [Achtung Scherz!]  


joraku schrieb:


> hat man die XBox360 ersteinmal gekauft dann rentiert sie sich schon mehr oder weniger.


Die Xbox 360 rentiert sich auf jeden Fall, da man bis zum Erscheinen der Nachfolgerin kein einziges Mal aufrüsten muss und selbst die neuesten Games in diversen Shops für ~ 50 € _(also PC-Versionen Preis)_ erhältlich sind. Außerdem hat man immer eine sehr ähnliche Grafik, wie auf dem PC _(von AA mal abgesehen)_. Wirklich gravierend ist der optische Unterschied in keinem Game und dass muss jeder zugeben. Meist wird eh aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht, vor allem, wenn es um die "Ehre" des PCs geht. 

Die eigentliche Frage ist ja, ob sich eine Konsole neben einem PC rentiert bzw. ein "Neben-PC" zur Konsole.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist ja, ob sich eine Konsole neben einem PC rentiert bzw. ein "Neben-PC" zur Konsole.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe z.B. neben meinem PC noch die PS3, somit hat man einfach mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Jedoch werden alle Shooter ausschließlich auf dem PC geholt. 

PS: Flashpoint 2 ist noch nicht draussen, nicht das jetzt manche losrennen und in Panik geraten


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> PS: Flashpoint 2 ist noch nicht draussen, nicht das jetzt manche losrennen und in Panik geraten


Die Online-Shops bei geizhals nennen den 31.08.2009 als Termin. Mal sehen, ob das hinkommt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (7. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei *seinem* PC würde ich das nicht behaupten ...



Ja, ich habe das allgemein gesehen...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Online-Shops bei geizhals nennen den 31.08.2009 als Termin. Mal sehen, ob das hinkommt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




das wär ziemlich geil... ich hoffe der hardware anspruch is geringer als bei arma2


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juli 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> das wär ziemlich geil... ich hoffe der hardware anspruch is geringer als bei arma2



Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen das die Anforderungen höher bzw. gleich sind. Von daher werden sie bestimmt niedriger ausfallen.


----------



## push@max (9. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Online-Shops bei geizhals nennen den 31.08.2009 als Termin. Mal sehen, ob das hinkommt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich rechne mit einem Release im Herbst...


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2009)

Am kommenden Freitag, den 17.07.09 wird angeblich der genaue Releasetermin von OFP - Dragon Rising bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2009)

Der Releasetermin ist nun bekannt. Es handelt sich dabei um den 08.10.09.

Ebenfalls ist ein neues Video erschienen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Juli 2009)

Klasse Video. Es wird endlich der Kampf als Hubschrauber-Pilot und Panzerführer gezeigt, wenn auch nur kurz. Die riesen Explosion am Ende ist sehr beeindruckend. Ich gehe davon aus, dass OFP 2 n riesen Erfolg wird.

Sollte es nicht vor Release ne spielbare Demo geben?


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht vor Release ne spielbare Demo geben?


 
Richtig, nur ist nicht bekannt wann diese erscheint.


----------



## push@max (17. Juli 2009)

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten...

Das Spiel erscheint am 8.Oktober, dazu gibt es wieder neue Bilder + Trailer.

Operation Flashpoint 2: Release-Termin steht fest, neue Bilder und Trailer


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten...
> 
> Das Spiel erscheint am 8.Oktober...



War bereits bekannt



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Releasetermin ist nun bekannt. Es handelt sich dabei um den 08.10.09.
> 
> Ebenfalls ist ein neues Video erschienen.


----------



## joraku (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, der Trailer macht meiner Meinung nach Lust auf mehr. 
Vor allem, das es eine Demo gibt freut mich, hoffentlich erscheint die dann bei Steam oder kommt auf doe PCGH DVD.

Irgendwie glaube ich aber, das vor allem die Fahrzeuge nicht so realistisch wie in ArmA2 aussehen.


----------



## push@max (17. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> War bereits bekannt



Uppss...das ist mir beim überfliegen gar nicht aufgefallen...sry


----------



## push@max (18. Juli 2009)

Auf neuen Bilder kann man das dynamische Wettersystem betrachten.


----------



## n0stradamus (29. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Habe beim Threatdurchsuchen nichts gefunden,
wurde schon etwas zu den Hardwareansprüchen gesagt ?

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2009)

Meines Wissens sind von offizieller Seite noch keine bekannt gegeben worden.


----------



## Lindt (30. Juli 2009)

Sollen so wie bei Race Driver: Grid sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. August 2009)

Sagt wer?


----------



## joraku (1. August 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Vielleicht weiß er mehr als wir.
Ich vermute, es ist die gleiche Engine, ist das möglich? Eine Rennspiel Engine für eine Militärsimulation zu nutzen?


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2009)

Ich meine hier wird die EGO-Engine zum Einsatz kommen, die schon in Dirt benutzt wurde. Welche Engine bei Grid benutzt wurde weiß ich grad nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. August 2009)

Auch die Ego-Engine. Aber da sie für OFP 2 modifiziert wurde lassen sich da logischerweise keine Rückschlüsse auf die Systemanforderungen ziehen.


----------



## Lindt (5. August 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß er mehr als wir.
> Ich vermute, es ist die gleiche Engine, ist das möglich? Eine Rennspiel Engine für eine Militärsimulation zu nutzen?


Das hab ich neulich gelesen (glaube sogar auf PCGH). Link davon hab ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Cionara (5. August 2009)

Jap ist die gleiche Engine ist ja auch beides vom selben Entwickler. Erkennt man auch gut an den Farbtönen die auch so sind wie bei Grid


----------



## Wendigo (6. August 2009)

Wird es in dem Spiel möglich sein die Umgebung zu zerstören? Häuser etc.....


----------



## Cionara (6. August 2009)

Wenns bei ArmA 2 geht dann sicherlich auch hier würdsch mal meinen ^^


----------



## Wendigo (6. August 2009)

Also ist das bisher nur ne vage Vermutung?

Ist der Zerstörungsgrad in Arma 2 mit dem von Battlefield Bad Company zu vergleichen?


----------



## Cionara (7. August 2009)

Also in ArmA 2 kann man Bäume, Zäune, Wände usw. umfahren.
Von Bauwerken kann man Teile zerschießen oder diese direkt dem Erdboden gleichmachen. Also schon ganz cool.


----------



## Rizzard (12. August 2009)

So dann packen wir hier mal die vier neuen Videos rein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSd3HdM0drA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr-pVhRAUT4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBxPGRBOxJA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRD1F5w-dB4​


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

^^ PC, oder Xbox 360?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (12. August 2009)

Ich habe mir noch nicht alle Teile angeschaut, aber nach der Grafik im ersten Teil würde ich mal sagen XBox360... auch wenn es jetzt bestimmt die PC-Fassung war. 
Nunja, grafisch darf man auf jedenfall nicht so viel erwarten wie bei Arma 2. 
Wiedereinmal gilt, Hauptsache, das Gameplay ist cool! 

€: Wenn man über diese Insel im ersten Video laufen würde, wäre man in Echt mehr als 10 Stunden unterwegs! Hoffentlich wird so ein Gebiet dann auch Sinnvoll mit Aufgaben, bzw. Gegnern gefüllt.

Edit 2: Es ist, denke ich, die Konsolenfassung wie man im Menü sieht.


----------



## Wendigo (12. August 2009)

Video 1 nach ist es sicherlich XBox. Sieht man doch gegen Ende. Die XBox typische Knöpfe stehen zur Auswahl.


----------



## Cionara (12. August 2009)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising Video Game, Hardcore Mode Developer Diary | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Video 1 nach ist es sicherlich XBox. Sieht man doch gegen Ende. Die XBox typische Knöpfe stehen zur Auswahl.


Ok, ich habe das Video nicht zu Ende geschaut, weil es einfach nur langweilig ist. Irgendwie würde mich ArmAII viel mehr ansprechend, aber dort lässt die Konsolneversion immer noch auf sich warten ...

Und wie ja bereits gesagt wurde: Mit ArmAII wird OF2 zumindest in grafischer Hinsicht wohl kaum mithalten können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2009)

Hier nun mal die offiziellen Systemanforderungen:

*Minimale Systemanforderungen:* 


  Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2 oder neuer
  CPU: Dual Core CPU 2 x 2.4 GHz
  GPU: DirectX 9.0c Shader 3.0 (GeForce 7900 GT / 256 MB VRAM oder besser)
  Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB
  DVD-Laufwerk: Dual Layer DVD-Rom

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:* 


  Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2 oder neuer
  CPU: Quad Core CPU
  GPU: DirectX 9.0c Shader 3.0 (GeForce 8800 GT / 512 MB VRAM oder besser)
  Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB
  DVD-Laufwerk: Dual Layer DVD-Rom


----------



## Snade (13. August 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe das Video nicht zu Ende geschaut, weil es einfach nur langweilig ist. Irgendwie würde mich ArmAII viel mehr ansprechend, aber dort lässt die Konsolneversion immer noch auf sich warten ...
> 
> Und wie ja bereits gesagt wurde: Mit ArmAII wird OF2 zumindest in grafischer Hinsicht wohl kaum mithalten können.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jop meine HD4850 512MB kackt immer ab wenn ich die weitsicht nicht auf geringst stelle. Unzar so das ich den PC reseten muss ich kann nicht mal mehr den Taskmanger aufrufen Aber auch mit niedrigen Details sieht das Spiel gut aus bloss den MP auf der Demo fand ich uebels sche*se

(kein sz auf der tastatur^^)


----------



## grubsnek (13. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> CPU: Dual Core CPU 2 x 2.4 GHz



Das macht mir etwas sorgen. Mein Bruder, der das Spiel schon vorbestellt hat, hat nämlich nur einen Intel E6600 mit 2x 2,4 Ghz.
Hoffentlich gibts bis dahin schon einen guten i5 bzw. i7, sodass gut aufgerüstet werden kann.


----------



## Snade (13. August 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Das macht mir etwas sorgen. Mein Bruder, der das Spiel schon vorbestellt hat, hat nämlich nur einen Intel E6600 mit 2x 2,4 Ghz.
> Hoffentlich gibts bis dahin schon einen guten i5 bzw. i7, sodass gut aufgerüstet werden kann.


schon mal an OC gedacht?


----------



## joraku (13. August 2009)

Hardcore Mode - Entwicklervideo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSLHS91zy8o&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSLHS91zy8o&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

In diesem Video schaut die Grafik meiner Meinung nach sehr Stimmungsvoll aus. Besonders an dem Berghang wo die Sonne auf/untergeht.


----------



## Cionara (13. August 2009)

das hatte ich schon oben im link ^^ aber egal war da auch zu blöd den youtube-button zu benutzen


----------



## grubsnek (14. August 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> schon mal an OC gedacht?



nein. Das ist keine wirklich gute Alternative. Einerseits ist der CPU Kühler nicht wirklich der Stärkste, weshalb vermutlich ein neuer her müsste und andererseit würde OC vermutlich nicht genug Leistung bringen. Da muss schon ein richtiges Gerät her 


So. Das habe ich gerade gefunden:
13/08 - PC Specs Update - Codemasters Forum

und die passende pcgames.de Meldung dazu:
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising will Quadcore-CPU: Update von Codemasters


----------



## Tom3004 (14. August 2009)

Bei PCGH steht das sie noch kein Spiel kennen das einen Quad Core vorraussetzt ?
Also bei GTA 4 war es auch so  

Ich werde ja wohl mit einem Q6600@2,7Ghz und einer GTX 275 gut bedient sein


----------



## joraku (14. August 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> das hatte ich schon oben im link ^^ aber egal war da auch zu blöd den youtube-button zu benutzen



Upps... 
Tja, wenn man nicht immer alles durchliest. 

@ Topic: Ist bestimmt geil, Online im HardcoreModus und verständigung über TS oder mit dme Ingame Chat.


----------



## Jayhawk (18. August 2009)

Und habe ich die Usk verpennt, oder es ist immer nocht nich bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Lindt (18. August 2009)

Usk: 16


----------



## joraku (18. August 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Usk: 16




?
Man, jetzt habe ich schon mit meiner Mutter darüber gesprochen... 
Umso besser.


----------



## Tom3004 (18. August 2009)

Haha ich darf auch nichts ab 18  
Aber ab 16 geht klar  
Wie alt bist du joraku ?


----------



## Lindt (18. August 2009)

So hier auch noch den Link dafür:
USK Rating - Codemasters Forum


----------



## joraku (19. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Haha ich darf auch nichts ab 18
> Aber ab 16 geht klar
> Wie alt bist du joraku ?



Ich darf Games ab 18. (Zumindest manche... FC2, Crysis, Dark Messiah)
Ich werde dieses Jahr im Dezember 17  Bald werde ich mit dem Führerschein anfangen.
back to topic


----------



## Jayhawk (22. August 2009)

Es soll ja Multiplayerkarten mit 512 Spielern geben.
Doch nun habe ich gehört, dass "nur" 16 gegen 16 echte Spieler + 480 bots spielen können?!?
Weiß jemand was darüber?


----------



## joraku (22. August 2009)

Dann brauch man eine ziemlich gute Leitung um mit 512 Spielern zu spielen?
Wüsste  auch nicht was für ein Server das packen könnnte?
Denke die Zahl (512) ist falsch....


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

OMG Wie groß ist die Map ? 
Und wenn es 480 Bots geben soll muss man ja ziemliches Glück haben um einen nicht Computer gesteuerten Gegner zu treffen...


----------



## joraku (23. August 2009)

Tja, als Hubschrauberpilot steigt dann halt die Teamkillbilianz.


----------



## Jayhawk (24. August 2009)

Die "Karte" wird über 200km2 groß sein, auch wenn man meistens nur in Ausschnitten davon spielt. Aber man soll mit 512 Spielern auch mit jeder Menge bots spielen können!?!
So hatte ich es jedefalls vertanden.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2009)

Ich finds echt schade, das man im SP keine Kampfhelis fliegen darf, sondern ausschließlich im MP.


----------



## Niggoh (27. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich finds echt schade, das man im SP keine Kampfhelis fliegen darf, sondern ausschließlich im MP.


 Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Technisch schon...., aber die SP Missionen geben das vom Missionsdesign net her. Es gibt zwei Campaigns. Ein Inf Campaign und ein SpecOps. Typischerweise fliegt eine Inf und ein SpecOps kein Helo. 

Hier mal eine Liste mit Fakten !

http://www.operationflashpoint-dr.info/viewpage.php?page_id=6


----------



## STSLeon (27. August 2009)

Hauptsache man kann seine Gegner im Multiplayer mit dem Heli jagen. Mehr will ich garnicht.


----------



## Niggoh (27. August 2009)

Yup, das funzt. Das wir lustich...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. August 2009)

moinleutz,

stimmen die punkte in der liste aus dem link von niggoh?
wenn ja ist echt schade, ich hatte so sehr gehofft das daraus ein ofp nachfolger wird, weil es ja so großversprochen wurde.
aber die liste ist echt enttäuschend.
kein leaning
kein regen
nicht mal seine füße kann man sehen...
kein ofp.
das ist dann cod4³tactics aber kein ofp.

ich hoffe die liste ist nicht wahr, oder zumindest die kritischen punkte werden geklärt.

° Fireteams mit KI Unterstützung für PC nur im Singleplayer Modus(hallo!?)
° Dynamisches Wetter (kein Regen !)<-schönwetter wettschießen!^^
° "Leaning" gibt es nur für KI
° Man kann seine eigenen Füße in der 1st Person Ansicht nicht sehen(athmosphärekiller)
-filtergrafik(wat soll sowat?)

stehen die sachen schon fest? weiß da jemand was? den auf kindergarten gameplay+namenverwurstung habe ich keine lust.

mfg


----------



## Niggoh (27. August 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ° Fireteams mit KI Unterstützung für PC nur im Singleplayer Modus(hallo!?)
> ° Dynamisches Wetter (kein Regen !)<-schönwetter wettschießen!^^
> ° "Leaning" gibt es nur für KI
> ° Man kann seine eigenen Füße in der 1st Person Ansicht nicht sehen(athmosphärekiller)
> ...


 
Bis auf die sogenannte "Filtergrafik", wie du das nennst, paßt das so wie es dort steht.


----------



## TheArival (28. August 2009)

Sind eigentlich schon die ,,Richtigen" Offizielle Systemanforderungen raus ?
den manche Seiten schreiben -->



> *Update vom 14.08.2009:*
> Codemasters gibt bekannt, dass es sich bei den oben angeführten Systemanforderungen nicht um die finalen Voraussetzungen handelt. Die veröffentlichten Daten basieren auf einem älteren PC-Code, der derzeit noch optimiert wird. Sobald dieser Entwicklungsprozess beendet ist, werden die Systemanforderungen aktualisiert.


----------



## Lindt (6. September 2009)

Frage: Denkt ihr eine HD 3200/3300-Onboard schafft OFP 2 mit min. Einstellungen auf 1280x1024? Prozessor wäre ein Athlon II X4.


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2009)

^^ Nö, ich denke, damit liegts du sogar unter den Minimalanforderungen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. September 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Frage: Denkt ihr eine HD 3200/3300-Onboard schafft OFP 2 mit min. Einstellungen auf 1280x1024? Prozessor wäre ein Athlon II X4.



Das dürfte so ziemlich unrealistisch sein...selbst wenn, müsste man sich die Frage stellen, ob das etwas fürs Auge wäre.


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2009)

Unmöglich von der Graka her =>
Ich bin sowieso noch relativ skeptisch wie die Performance wird. Es sieht eigentlich so gut aus, dass man meinen könnte es frisst Mengen an Hardware allerdings kommt der gute Look durch die etwas ich sag mal "übertriebenen" Blur und Überblendeffekte weswegen das gar nicht mal so viel kosten wird. Naja egal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Jayhawk (8. September 2009)

Wie sieht es aus, schreiben die, dass 4 Kerne empfohlen sind, weil das Spiel auch wirklich  kerne ausnutzt, oder weil sonst alle über die teschniche veraltung schockiert wären???


----------



## Conan (9. September 2009)

Nach unzähligen Videos finde ich, dass die (Boden-) Texturen recht unscharf wirken. Klar, einiges geht durch das Video selbst verloren. Trotzdem ist die Grafik schwach. Wasser sieht zum  aus.

Wenn ich im Interview dann höre:
_This award winning technology has allowed the Operation Flashpoint team to represent war on a scale never seen before._ 

Können die nicht ehrlich sein und einfach sagen: Das Ding muss auch auf Konsolen laufen und wir entwickeln nicht extra für PC aber wir hoffen, dass ihr es trotzdem kauft 

Nun Grafik ist natürlich nicht alles, aber für Atmosphäre mir trotzdem wichtig.
Gamplay wird hoffentlich so überzeugend, dass ich es mir evtl. doch hole.


----------



## joraku (9. September 2009)

Genau, das Gameplay ist auch ein wichtiger Aspekt.
Die Bodentexturen lassen sich vielleicht per Mod austauschen. 
Das wäre dann mal ein Spiel wo sich Texturmods lohnen, nicht so wie bei Crysis wo sich die Optik dann nur um 5% oder weniger verbessert.


----------



## thysol (9. September 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Frage: Denkt ihr eine HD 3200/3300-Onboard schafft OFP 2 mit min. Einstellungen auf 1280x1024? Prozessor wäre ein Athlon II X4.



Kannste vergessen. Falls das Spiel doch starten sollte dann kannste das in Minimum mit ~5 FPS zocken.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (10. September 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Das Ding muss auch auf Konsolen laufen und wir entwickeln nicht extra für PC aber wir hoffen, dass ihr es trotzdem kauft


 
und so spielt sich das dann auch, ich hasse es -.-


----------



## joraku (10. September 2009)

Puhh, mit Gamepad am Besten noch... 

Naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
Und hört auf hier so schlechte Stimmung gegen das Spiel zu machen... bald verliere ich noch die Lust daran.


----------



## push@max (10. September 2009)

Ich könnt einen Shooter nie im Leben mit GamePad zocken...für die Xbox 360 hab ich keinen einzigen Shooter...da fehlt mir einfach die Übung und Präzision gegenüber der Maus.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

Gewöhnungssache 
Ich kann beides  
Wobei bei der PS 3 brauch ich länger für einen Abschuss...


----------



## joraku (10. September 2009)

Bei Crysis 1 brauchte ich (noch ungepatched) auch länger für einen Abschuss. 

Schade ist, das die PS3 und die XBox360 Versionen nicht online mit dem PC kompatibel sind. Hoffentlich werden die Server voll. Auf einer großen Map mit 5 Spielern zu zocken ist nicht so tolle.


----------



## Dorni (10. September 2009)

Habe es mir heute bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt und bin mal gespannt was aus dem Spiel wird. Solangsam dringen ja mehr und mehr negative Sachen durch( kein JiP, kein zur Seite lehnen), aber sonst gibt es auch nichts vergleichbares. Arma2 war nun leider nicht so der Knaller.


----------



## joraku (10. September 2009)

Hoffentlich wird es der CoOp Modus richten. 
Ob das auch Lan geht? Oder nur über Internet?


----------



## Wendigo (15. September 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Habe es mir heute bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt und bin mal gespannt was aus dem Spiel wird. Solangsam dringen ja mehr und mehr negative Sachen durch( kein JiP, kein zur Seite lehnen), aber sonst gibt es auch nichts vergleichbares. Arma2 war nun leider nicht so der Knaller.



Man kann nur über Kreditkarte bestellen, oder?

Ist ansonsten noch auf was Negatives zu achten, davon abgesehen, dass es auf Englisch ist?


----------



## Cionara (15. September 2009)

Nö eig nicht. Hab mal 300 Tacken gemacht in dem ich bei uk gekauft und bei de verkauft hab. War aber ziemlich stressig die Dinger loszuwerden und man wurde vom Gesetz gejagt.

Aber das ist eine andre Geschichte...


----------



## Wendigo (15. September 2009)

Wie läuft das denn mit em Zoll?


----------



## Cionara (15. September 2009)

Von England hierüber musst kein Zoll zahlen. Zumindest nicht über Amazon. Nur etwas höherer Versand als normal halt.


----------



## Wendigo (15. September 2009)

Ich kann also auch zwei Games von bestellen?
Wie hoch ist denn da der Versand?


----------



## Cionara (15. September 2009)

Probiers aus kriegst ja angezeigt wie viel das kostet bevor du da bestellst, ja kannst auch zwei bestellen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2009)

Ich finds echt nervend das man da extra ne Kreditkarte für braucht. Wieso funkt sowas nicht einfach mit Paypal oder ähnlichem...


----------



## Wendigo (15. September 2009)

Ok. Nicht dass der Zoll mir da auf die Finger kloppt.


----------



## Lindt (16. September 2009)

Noch ne Frage: Denkt ihr das Spiel wird besser auf einem X3 710 oder einem Athlon II 620 laufen?
Es werden ja Vierkern-Cpus empfohlen, aber selbst in GTA4 ist der X3 schneller.


----------



## Jayhawk (18. September 2009)

Das kann keiner so genau sagen, wie gut es mit 4 Kernen skaliert.
Desshalb: erste benchmarks abwarten!

Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich keinen Countdown zum runterladen als Desktophintergrund??


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich keinen Countdown zum runterladen als Desktophintergrund??



Weil du dich damit selber verrückt machen würdest


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2009)

Es heisst übrigens: "Operation Flashpoint 2 - Dragon Rising" und nicht "Operation Flashpoint 2 - Dragon R*a*ising" wie in der Thread-Überschrift. 

Sorry, bin kein Korinthenkacker, ist mir nur aufgefallen und das kann man mal bei Gelegenheit verbessern.


----------



## Andersenx (19. September 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es heisst übrigens: "Operation Flashpoint 2 - Dragon Rising" und nicht "Operation Flashpoint 2 - Dragon R*a*ising" wie in der Thread-Überschrift.
> 
> Sorry, bin kein Korinthenkacker, ist mir nur aufgefallen und das kann man mal bei Gelegenheit verbessern.




Streber
O man auf was die leute hier achten, als wenn das wichtig wäre.
Sry das müßte jetzt mal raus, so kannst mich ja jetzt


----------



## Wendigo (19. September 2009)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Streber
> O man auf was die leute hier achten, als wenn das wichtig wäre.
> Sry das müßte jetzt mal raus, so kannst mich ja jetzt



Ich find das einen sinnvollen Beitrag. Eigentlich schon schwach, dass das erst jetzt jemandem auffällt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2009)

Andersenx

Ich hatte doch extra noch angemerkt, dass ich kein Korinthenkacker bin und es mir nur zufällig aufgefallen ist. Von mir aus kann das auch so stehen bleiben, hab ich kein Problem mit.


----------



## Andersenx (19. September 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Andersenx
> 
> Ich hatte doch extra noch angemerkt, dass ich kein Korinthenkacker bin und es mir nur zufällig aufgefallen ist. Von mir aus kann das auch so stehen bleiben, hab ich kein Problem mit.



Jo hast ja auch recht, wahr ja auch net böse gemeint.
Grüß


----------



## Cionara (19. September 2009)

Kurze Englischstunde. Dragon Rising ist "Auftsieg des Drachen" und Dragon Raising "Erziehen des Drachen"  find ich amüsant ^^
Obwohl to raise auch erheben heißen kann. Ich bin dafür dass auf dem Spielecover Operation Flashpoint 2 - Dragon R(a)ising  steht


----------



## Neodrym (22. September 2009)

Ich konnte  es auf der GC testen für 10minuten ... was man so auf den ersten blick sehen konnte war recht fein ... aber gleichzeitig finde ich die anforderungen auch etwas zu hoch gestappelt ... naja : /


----------



## Dorni (22. September 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Man kann nur über Kreditkarte bestellen, oder?
> 
> Ist ansonsten noch auf was Negatives zu achten, davon abgesehen, dass es auf Englisch ist?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weiß es nicht mehr. Habe aber gleich Großbestellung gemacht, also Crysis,ut3,sacred2 und 2x ofp2 bestellt. Die ersten Sachen waren unter einer Woche da. Aber sehr teuer wird der Versand nicht sein, bist jedenfalls deutlich unter den Preis hier in dt


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2009)

Wieviel Versand musste denn zahlen?


----------



## Dorni (24. September 2009)

habe 1,47Pfund bezahlt an Versandkosten. Der Pfund Kurs wurde ausgeschrieben als 1,14.
Da komme ich auf gerade mal 1,7e, das ist aber billig


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2009)

Also das geht doch wirklich. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich das Spiel auch auf Deutsch spielen kann, wenn ich dieses in England bestelle?


----------



## Dorni (24. September 2009)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe mit UT3 bestellt , welches auch nach 4 Tagen schon da war und kann es nun auf Deutsch spielen. Crysis und Sacred2 konnte ich noch nicht testen. Aber ich glaube bei PC-Spielen gibt es mehr multilinguale Spiele als extra zugeschnittene.  Ich tippe mal so auf 80%  Wobei du bei der UK Version natürlich alles noch Uncut hast.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. September 2009)

Also ich werds mir erstmal aus der Videothek leihen (falls vorhanden) und antesten. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass OFP2 nur n mittelmäßiges Game wird und bis auf den Namen nicht viel mit OFP zutun hat.


----------



## Dorni (24. September 2009)

Ich bin mir sogar sehr sicher das es mit dem eigentlichen OFP nicht viel zu tun hat  Aber das war schon vorher klar. Wird eben ein stark auf Mainstream getrimmtes Spiel sein.


----------



## joraku (24. September 2009)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 + CoD Modern Warfare 2 ähneln sich doch auch sehr stark.
Heutzutage gibt es nicht mehr so viel neues... war alles schonmal dagewesen.

Aber man kann hoffen, das es ein gutes Spiel wird. (Hoffentlich)


----------



## Dorni (24. September 2009)

OFP2 hat heute Gold-Status erreicht!


----------



## Conan (24. September 2009)

Ist irgend was interessantes über Multiplayer bekannt ?


----------



## Dorni (24. September 2009)

Eher negative Sachen, jedenfalls was ich gehört habe:
-kein Open World sondern auf 2kmx2km begrenzt (und das mit helis)
-kein jip, läuft das Spiel kann man nicht mehr nach joinen. Bei disconnect kommt ein bot rein
-neue mp modis werden per dlc nachgeliefert( erster kostenlos)

aber alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2009)

Naja, es bleibt wohl erst einmal abzuwarten. Sind denn nicht irgendwelche Tests bereits raus bzw. Bewertungen?


----------



## Dorni (25. September 2009)

Ein paar, aber keine die nur ein Wort zum MP verlieren  In einen Xbox360 Magazin war vor paar Tage einer drinne. Oder hier bei PcGames (ab Minute 50):
Der PC Games Podcast: Heute mit Operation Flashpoint 2, Borderlands und mehr


----------



## Wendigo (25. September 2009)

Vielleicht warte ich dann doch erst einmal den Release ab und hör mich dann mal um.
Solls eigentlich ne Demo geben?


----------



## Dorni (25. September 2009)

Ja es soll eine geben. Sie sollte auch vor den Release rauskommen, wurde aber vor einer Woche verschoben. Also wird die PC-Demo wohl erst nach Release rauskommen, komischerweise wurde nicht erwähnt ob die Konsolen Demo auch verschoben wird.


----------



## TheArival (25. September 2009)

Weis jemand schon wie die Offiziellen Systemanfderungen lauten ?


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2009)

TheArival schrieb:


> Weis jemand schon wie die Offiziellen Systemanfderungen lauten ?



Minimale Voraussetzungen:


CPU: Zweikern-CPU mit 2 x 2,4 GHz
Grafikkarte: DirectX 9.0c & Shader 3.0 (z.B. GeForce 7900 GT / 256 MB VRAM oder mehr)
RAM: 1 Gigabyte
Soundkarte: DirectX kompatibel
Festplatte: 8 Gigabyte freier Speicherplatz
Dual-Layer-DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2 oder neuer
 Empfohlene Voraussetzungen:


CPU: Vierkern-CPU
Grafikkarte: DirectX 9.0c & Shader 3.0 (z.B. GeForece 8800 GT / 512 MB VRAM oder mehr)
RAM: 2 Gigabyte
Soundkarte: DirectX kompatibel
Festplatte: 8 Gigabyte freier Speicherplatz
Dual-Layer-DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2 oder neuer

Nebenbei, Google ist dein Freund!


----------



## Conan (25. September 2009)

Offiziellen Systemanforderungen kann man kaum trauen. Hier werden eher niedrige Anforderungen angegeben um mehr zu verkaufen.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2009)

Die PC Games gibt 77 für den Einzelspielermodus (Ausgabe 11/09)


----------



## eVoX (26. September 2009)

Nur 77, woran lag es den, Bugs?


----------



## Conan (26. September 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Die PC Games gibt 77 für den Einzelspielermodus (Ausgabe 11/09)



Oh, das ist wenig  Was hatte den Arma2 bekommen ?

Edit1:
Hier ein recht aktuelles InGame-Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k2aeVIHa8gM&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k2aeVIHa8gM&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Galford (26. September 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Nur 77, woran lag es den, Bugs?


 
Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich jetzt aber nicht wortgenau wiedergebe, sonst bekomme ich noch Probleme mit der PC Games, weil ich deren Artikel veröffentliche. 
- KI-Aussetzer
- unausgereifte Bedienung durch ein Radialmenü
- hin und wieder Trial- and Error 
- keine Schnellspeicherfunktion

Selbst im Hardcoremodus gäbe es kein echtes Simulationgefühl. Scheinbar setzt es sich zwischen die Stühle, also weder für Arma2-Freaks noch für Modern Warfare-Liebhaber.

Was den Mehrspielermodus angeht sei der Coop das Beste, die anderen Spielmodi leiden unter Kartenmangel (je 2 Stück).


----------



## Conan (26. September 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> - KI-Aussetzer
> - unausgereifte Bedienung durch ein Radialmenü
> - hin und wieder Trial- and Error
> - keine Schnellspeicherfunktion



Das sind nicht so gute Nachrichten.

Hab hier eine andere Review gefunden.



Spoiler



Grafik: 9/10

+ schöne Landschaften
+ sehr gute Animationen
- Ein- und Aussteigen (Animation) fehlt.
- Vegetation wird in der Distanz ausgeblendet

Sound: 10/10

+ gelungene Waffen- und Fahrzeugsounds
+ sehr gute Umgebungsgeräusche

Balance: 9/10

+ präzise Gegneransagen
- Gegner oft nicht fordernd genug

Atmosphäre: 7/10

+ Zeitdruck Missis enorm spannend
+ tolle Lichtstimmung
- kaum Teamgefühl
- Vegetation nicht zerstörbar

Bedienung: 9/10

+ gut spielbar mit Maus und Tastatur
+ gut mit Gamepad
- Fahrzeugsteuerung leider schwammig

Umfang: 7/10

+ super Editior
+ riesige Welt
+ sehr guter Hardcore Modus
+ sehr guter Koop Modus
- Kampagne zu kurz
- Arsenal wird kaum genutzt

Missionsdesign: 7/10

+ einige spannende Einsätze
+ optionale Ziele
- paar Logikfehler

KI: 8/10

+ Begleiter KI simuliert gekonnt echte Soldaten
+ KI ist eigenständig
- KI reagiert ab und zu nicht oder verhält sich unpassend


Waffen & Extras: 8/10

+ viele detaillierte Waffen
+ sehr gute Ballistik
- Fuhrpark kommt in der Kampagne selten vor

Handlung: 4/10

+ gründsätzlich spannender Konflikt
- aber nicht gut dargestellt
- keine Zwischensequenzen


Sonstiges das ich noch rauslesen konnte und was ich im Video gesehn habe:

- es kommt ab ca 40 unterschiedlichen Einheiten im Editor nur noch ein grauer Bildschirm. Da kommt die Engine nicht hinterher....

- um Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising spielen zu können ( niedrige Details ) braucht man einen zb: Athlon 64 x2/ 3800+, 1 GB RAM, Radeon x1900XT

- Wer eine spannende Handlung mit kleinen und großen Dramen um einzelne Soldaten erwartet is bei diesem Spiel falsch.

- Sobald Feinde in der Umgebung sind, bewegen sich die KI Kollegen vorsichtig und geduckt, nehmen selbstständig Deckung hinter Felsen... Mauern oder schmeißen sich auch mal ins Gras.

- Beispiel der KI: Ein KI Kollege ist verletzt es sind aber noch Gegner in der Umgebung. Sobald diese ausgeschaltet wurden lief ein KI Kollege zum Verletzten um ihn zu versorgen.. ein weiterer Kamerad bewachte die Umgebung.

- Die Steuerung von Kampfhubschraubern ist nicht empfindlich und leicht zu steuern



Hier noch die Waffenmodelle aus dem Game.


----------



## potzblitz (27. September 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich jetzt aber nicht wortgenau wiedergebe, sonst bekomme ich noch Probleme mit der PC Games, weil ich deren Artikel veröffentliche.
> - KI-Aussetzer
> - unausgereifte Bedienung durch ein Radialmenü
> - hin und wieder Trial- and Error
> ...



Da kannst du von ausgehen, das zum Release bzw. kurz danach ein Patch kommt!

Hab es gerade bei Amazon Vorbestellt


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. September 2009)

omg, bestimmt ein top Game, aber mit meiner 88GTX wird das trotz OC keinen Spaß machen...


greetz


----------



## joraku (29. September 2009)

Glaube ich nicht.
Ich denke, du kannst es locker spielen. 2AA @ 1680 x 1050


----------



## Conan (30. September 2009)

Hier gibts ein Video von Intel bezugnehmend auf Dragon Rising und i7 CPUs.
Man sieht auch das Studio der Entwickler einwenig.


----------



## butter_milch (2. Oktober 2009)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Da es sich um eine multilinguale Version mit 5 Sprachen handelt, ist es egal, wo man sich das Spiel kauft.

Ich habe zwei Exemplare für 49€ incl. Versand gekauft ~ 25€ (wirklich?!) pro Stk.

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen zuzuschlagen solange der Preis noch so günstig ist!

Einziges Manko: Man bekommt das Spiel erst 3-4 Tage nach Release, aber wen das nicht stört... 

Dumm wäre da jeder Besitzer einer Kreditkarte und ein bisschen Geduld


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Oktober 2009)

Na, hoffen wir doch mal, das es nicht so ein Reinfall wie Arma II wird


----------



## SchaebigerLump (2. Oktober 2009)

auf play.com für 23,49€ mit kostenlosem versand


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Oktober 2009)

Play.com (UK) : Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising (with Play.com Exclusive 'Coastal Stronghold' Mission Unlock Code) : PC Games - Free Delivery
Haben die das geklaut oder wie können die ein noch nicht erschienendes Spiel für 23€ verkaufen ?


----------



## SchaebigerLump (2. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Haben die das geklaut


lol, kA - aber wär mir auch egal... gleich für die ganze meute bestellt.


----------



## Zerebo (2. Oktober 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich jetzt aber nicht wortgenau wiedergebe, sonst bekomme ich noch Probleme mit der PC Games, weil ich deren Artikel veröffentliche.
> - KI-Aussetzer
> - unausgereifte Bedienung durch ein Radialmenü
> - hin und wieder Trial- and Error
> ...



Ja klasse genau wie ich es mir gedacht hab.War mir von dem Moment an klar, als es auch für Konsolen angekündigt wurde.
Naja scheinbar ist wohl kaum Platz mehr für Pc Spiele mit Anspruch....


----------



## Conan (3. Oktober 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Ja klasse genau wie ich es mir gedacht hab.War mir von dem Moment an klar, als es auch für Konsolen angekündigt wurde.
> Naja scheinbar ist wohl kaum Platz mehr für Pc Spiele mit Anspruch....



Es geht nur noch um Verkaufszahlen. Auf der Konsole wird`s sogar einen Zielhilfe geben


----------



## Cionara (3. Oktober 2009)

> das es nicht so ein Reinfall wie Arma II wird


Müsst ihr wieder die ganze Zeit übern Spiel herziehen, dass ihr nicht gezockt habt ? Meine Güte ey seit Release wird darüber rumgezickt nur weil der deutsche Vertreiber Petergames dass schon auf den Markt gebracht hat als es noch nicht fertig war und alle Zeitschriften meinten dass es super verbuggt ist was bei der Beta da ja auch kein Wunder war.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dass OFP2 es schlagen wird, der Singleplayer wird besser als bei ArmA2 denke ich, die Grafik ist schwer zu vergleichen, ArmA 2 sieht super realistisch und scharf aus, OFP2 eher sehr detailreich aber verwaschen durch die überblendeffekte.
Außerdem wird die Modszene  nicht da sein wie bei ArmA2. Dort kommen täglich neue Verbesserungen, Missionen, Waffen, Fahrzeuge, Flugzeuge mit vielen Details raus. Mal abgesehen davon dass ja schon gemunkelt wird OFP2 gehe eher in die Arcade richtung und nicht ins realistische. Will OFP2 auch gar nicht schlecht machen ich habs mir selbst bestellt, finds nur echt lächerlich jedesmal ArmA2 nieder zu machen obwohl es ein sehr geiles Game ist.

Ich hab schon vieles gespielt was so in die richtung geht und ArmA 2 ist bisher das beste was Multiplayer anbelangt. Nirgendwo sonst kann man so geil mit 50 Mann gleichzeitig gegen 400 KIs Städte stürmen und richtiges Kriegsfeeling bekommen. Oder 64 gegen 64 spielen pvp zocken.

Ich kann da wirklich nur bitten sich nicht auf eine Fanboy Seite zu schlagen, man muss nicht immer eine Sache schlecht machen nur weil man sie nicht hat.
Genau so wie ich auch nicht ArmA2 gut machen will nur weil ichs hab, sondern weil ich seit anfang sommer fast ausschließlich dieses game zocke und es sich immer mehr verbessert hat und riesen Spaß macht. Egal ob auf einer Lan mit 4 Freunden oder mit über 100 im Internet.


----------



## SnakeByte (3. Oktober 2009)

Auf jedenfall sollte man erstmal abwarten bis es rauskommt, ehe man urteilt.

Mir war bei Arma2 auch von Anfang an klar, dass es nicht den Pokal für Bug-free-Release einheimesen wird und zu Anfang wars mehr Frust als Fun, aber es macht sich langsam und wird von patch zu patch besser. Grade im MP machts riesig viel Laune, wenn man motivierte Mitspieler hat. Sicherlich gibts auch noch ne Menge zu fixen, aber allein die MP-Community ist klasse. Diese Menge an Mods, Addons, Replacements und Optimierungen habe ich selten bei einem Spiel gesehen. Zwar ist OFPDR technisch vielleicht etwas besser, aber doch mehr in Richung klassischem Shooter a la CoD ausgerichtet (und kommt zudem auch für Konsolen raus, was ich am leidlichsten finde, da Spiele die für PC und Konsole erscheinen, keine allzuhohe Langzeitmotivation mitbringen. Die Entwickler müssen sich logischerweise auf ein Konzept einigen, dass sowohl auf PC als auch auf Konsole umsetzbar ist und das führt mMn IMMER zu Abstichen bei der PC-Version, da das Grundkonzept in 90% der Fälle auf der Konsole beruht).

Nichtsdestotrotz wird OFPDR Spaß machen, wenn auch auf eine andere Art. Ich werde jedenfalls die 44 km² frei begehbarer/befahrbarer/befliegbarer Fläche aus Arma2 bei OFPDR vermissen...


----------



## Conan (3. Oktober 2009)

Die ersten 10 Minuten-Video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1b1MBYqf3g&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1b1MBYqf3g&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Lindt (3. Oktober 2009)

Sieht für mich aus wie Teil 1 nur mit bessere Grafik und ein paar neuen (guten) Features (z.B. Unterschiedlichen Munition).
Wenn die Story so gut ist, wie im ersten Teil, dann wird es ein Knaller. 
Die Frage ist nur wie schlimm die KI Aussetzer sind...im ersten Teil gabs ja auch welche, z.B. wenn man seinem Panzersquad befohlen hat in die Formation zurück zukommen, sind sie meist mit ihren Panzern gegeneinander gefahren. 
Solangs nur sowas wäre, und nicht so wie bei ARMA 2 am Anfang, wäre es zu verkraften.


----------



## Cionara (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube daraus hat Codemasters auf jeden Fall gelernt, die werden das fast Bugfrei rausbringen denk ich.


----------



## KennyKiller (5. Oktober 2009)

lol 77er Wertung? Ein paar Bugs können doch nicht der Grund sein! Ich hab mich so auf das Spiel gefreut aber wenn jetzt alles ******* ist dann werde ichs nicht kaufen! NEEEEIN!! Codemasters ihr habt mein Leben zerstört! 
Ich sag euch wenn das Spiel nicht gut ist dann werde ich wieder WoW süchtig und dann verklag ich euch!^^


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub es geht hier weniger um Bugs im Spiel, sondern dass die Story sehr langweilig und trocken rüber gebracht wird. Man kriegt "nur" Briefings indem dir n Text vor die Nase geklatscht wird. Außerdem sollen die Soldaten mit denen man kämpft ziemlich gesichtslos sein, was wohl auch einen selbst betrifft. 
Bei COD4 konnte man sich ja z. B. ganz gut mitm Soap McTawish "identifizieren", außerdem gabs doch auch die eine Snipermission wo man dann den Captain Price selber spielt. Man fühlt sich also viel mehr im Spiel "drinnen". Und genau das fehlt bei OFP2. 
Zudem kommt noch, dass der Fuhrpark im Einzelplayer sehr gering ausfällt. Mehr als ab und zu mitm Humvee rumzudüsen kommt wohl nicht vor. Also keine Helikopter fights oder ähnliches.

Heutzutage kommts halt nich nur auf die Grafik an, sondern auch, ob einen die Story mitreißt oder eben - wie hier - nicht... 

Schade eigentlich.. mit ner geilen Story wär das sicher einer der burner dieses Jahres!


----------



## KennyKiller (5. Oktober 2009)

oh nee... scheiß Codemasters!


----------



## Cionara (5. Oktober 2009)

Hm also bei ArmA 2 hab ich den Singleplayer bis aufs Tutorial nicht mal angefasst und hatte trotzdem schon mehr Spaß als mit andern Games wie sagen wir mal GTA4.

Spiele mir großartiger Story sind wie ein Film, kurz und beladen mit action, vielen eindrücken usw.  Ein Abenteuer Zwischendurch.

Mir würde es bei Ofp2 hauptsächlich drauf ankommen möglichst realistisch zu sein und neue Erfahrungen zu bieten. Es sollte das "Kriegsgefühl" einfach gut rüberbringen. An ArmA 2 schätze ich, dass man mit seinen Kameraden im Dreck liegen, sich gegenseitig helfen kann, Kollegen kommen mit Hubschraubern um dich zu unterstützen  usw. , ganz großes Teamwork halt, hoffentlich bringt Ofp2 das noch besser rüber.

Erstes Review bei IGN online, Wertung (nur) 8.1, wobei die Kampagne, KI, Schnellmenü und die grelle Farbpalette hier als negative Punkte gennant werden.



> Monotonous green/brown landscaping, little innovation on mission types, no work on humanising squad members or briefings – bland and unimaginative.


http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/103/1031302p1.html

Aber ich bin natürlich auf Multiplayer der PC Fassung gespannt ^^
Und spaßig wirds allemal. Auch wenns ArmA II für mich warscheinlich nicht verdrängen wird.


----------



## Conan (6. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Hm also bei ArmA 2 hab ich den Singleplayer bis aufs Tutorial nicht mal angefasst und hatte trotzdem schon mehr Spaß als mit andern Games wie sagen wir mal GTA4.



Beide Titel werben mit einer fesselnden Story und die will ich auch erleben. Arma2 konnte mir das nicht bieten. Den Fans ist der Editor und MP wichtiger, aber dann bitte sowas für 20 und nicht für (fast) 50 Euro verkaufen oder gleich nur ein MP Spiel draus machen, dann wären beide sicherlich unglaublich gut.


----------



## Cionara (6. Oktober 2009)

> aber dann bitte sowas für 20


Also für Ofp 2 hab ich 18€ bezahlt + Versand.
Und ArmA 2 war nach ner Woche auch ziemlich günstig erhältlich 
Das ist doch genau wie mit Battlefield, das hat auch nen dämlichen Singleplayer.

Hier übrigens von PCgames: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,696594/Operation-Flashpoint-2-Dragon-Rising-im-Test/PC/News/

Wie schon vermutet ist das ganz eher ein Actiongame als eine Militärsimulation.
Selbst schlechter abgeschnitten als ArmA II, und das wurde als Beta released.

Ein bischen Schadenfreude hab ich ja schon, nachdem ich seit Sommer immer nur Kritik an ArmA2 und Lob an Ofp2 anhören musste 

Da kann ich eigentlich nur den Vergleich mit Far Cry ranziehen. Erst kam von Crytek Far Cry raus und war ein bomben Spiel, dann Crysis dass die selbe Basis hatte aber anders hieß, dass auch gute Bewertungen bekommen hat. Und dann hat Ubisoft Far Cry 2 released, hat mir persönlich auch derbe Spaß gemacht aber hatte mit Far Cry 1 nichts mehr am Hut außer dem Gleiter vllt. mit dem man rumfliegen konnte.


----------



## Hackman (6. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Also für Ofp 2 hab ich 18€ bezahlt + Versand.
> .


Wo denn das?


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Oktober 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Beide Titel werben mit einer fesselnden Story und die will ich auch erleben. Arma2 konnte mir das nicht bieten. Den Fans ist der Editor und MP wichtiger, aber dann bitte sowas für 20 und nicht für (fast) 50 Euro verkaufen oder gleich nur ein MP Spiel draus machen, dann wären beide sicherlich unglaublich gut.


Wo gibt es einen Editor wo man selber bauen kann  ?


----------



## Cionara (6. Oktober 2009)

> Wo denn das ?


amazon.co.uk


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es einen Editor wo man selber bauen kann  ?


 
"Bauen" in dem Sinne nicht. Bei OFP2 gibts nen Missionseditor. Soweit ich weiß, kannste aber keine Karten bauen, sondern musst auf die vorhandene Karte zurückgreifen. 
Da kannste dann die Karte mit Soldaten und Fahrzeugen vollstopfen. Allerdings - laut Test der Gamestar - friert das Spiel ein, wenn du mehr als 40 Einheiten verteilst... merkwürdig....


----------



## Lindt (6. Oktober 2009)

Schade das schon wieder ein nicht fertiges Spiel released wird. Man hätte doch einfach noch einen Monat warten können, hätte Codemaster auch nicht weniger Geld gebracht, eher mehr.


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja... ich denke "fertig" ist das spiel schon, nur halt nich so Spannend was Story angeht .


----------



## KennyKiller (6. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Also für Ofp 2 hab ich 18€ bezahlt + Versand.
> Und ArmA 2 war nach ner Woche auch ziemlich günstig erhältlich
> Das ist doch genau wie mit Battlefield, das hat auch nen dämlichen Singleplayer.
> 
> ...


Genau alle Spiele die du magst find ich *******! Ich find FC 1+2 schlecht und Crysis gefällt mir einfach nicht! Aber wie kannst du GTA4 als schlechtes Spiel bezeichnen? Sorry aber iwie zockst du die falschen Spiele...


----------



## hempsmoker (7. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich Kenny teilweise Recht geben. Farcry 2 war nach 1 Stunde Spielzeit einfach nur langweilig und nervig. Farcry1 dagegen fand ich ziemlich gelungen. Und von Crysis bin ich sowíeso Fanboy . 
Aber GTA4 ein schlechtes Spiel? Da sag ich nur eins: Niemals!


----------



## Wendigo (7. Oktober 2009)

Welche Kriterien sprechen denn für sich, dass GTA 4 ein schlechtes Spiel ist?


----------



## Tom3004 (7. Oktober 2009)

Garkeine und wer welche hat, hat sie nichtmehr alle 
Naja, hat den schon jemand OF DR ?


----------



## v3rtex (7. Oktober 2009)

Glaube nicht, meins soll aber morgen kommen.


Mich regt im Moment extrem auf, warum Amazon aufeinmal mit Hermes liefern will......


----------



## Lindt (7. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Garkeine und wer welche hat, hat sie nichtmehr alle
> Naja, hat den schon jemand OF DR ?


Ein bekannter von mir hats schon seit gestern, er sagt das es richtig gut wäre, so wie er es von ARMA II erwartet hat.


----------



## Cionara (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab gesagt dass ArmA II mir langfristig mehr Spaß macht als GTA4.
Das war auch sehr geil aber konnte mich da nicht ein halbes Jahr mit beschäftigen.

Zitat von mir:


> Hm also bei ArmA 2 hab ich den Singleplayer bis aufs Tutorial nicht mal angefasst und hatte trotzdem schon mehr Spaß als mit andern Games wie sagen wir mal GTA4.


Manche Leute erfinden und interpretieren hier mehr als die schlimmste Klatschpresse ò.ó


----------



## K-putt (8. Oktober 2009)

das game kommt von den ganzen features nicht an ArmA 2 ran 
im großen und ganzen trotzdem ein richtig geiles game !
macht mir mehr fun als arma 2 , da ich nicht die ganze tastaur brauche um ein auto zu fahren ...
viel spass beim daddeln


----------



## Conan (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Grafik sieht aus wie vor 5 Jahren


----------



## STSLeon (8. Oktober 2009)

Meine Freundin hat es mir gestern abend aus dem MM mitgebracht. 

Ich stell mir die Entwicklung des Spieles so vor:

Marketingchef: Hey, wir haben da noch die Namensrechte an Operation Flashpoint, lasst uns was draus machen.

Kostencontroller: Nur wenn wir unsere eigene Engine nehmen, müssen schließlich das Geld in Boni stecken und deswegen sparen!

Entwickler: Wir haben die Idee: Wir paaren Battlefield 2, Operation Flashpoint und GRAW 1+2 und machen daraus ein super Spiel mit einem geilen Multiplayer!

Konstencontroller: Wir können niemanden einstellen, der eine gute Story schreibt und Videosequenzen gab es in Dirt und Grid nicht, also verzichten wir auf die auch. Reiht einfach ein paar Missionen aneinander die Community wird es schon fressen...

Im Jahr 2009

Entwickler: Wir brauchen mehr Zeit, Texturen sind matschig und überall sind Treppchen zu sehen und das Speichersystem ist *******. Außerdem funktioniert das Squadcommand System noch nicht wirklich und an der KI können wir auch nochmal feilen.

Kostencontroller: Ach was das passt! Wenn wir häßliche Texturen haben und Treppchen dann schrauben wir einfach die Systemvorraussetzungen runter. Wenn es auf den Konsolen flüssig läuft ist es ok. KI und Kommandosystem sind eh unwichtig, da es ja online gespielt werden soll. Das mit dem Speichersystem lassen wir auch so, dann ist es ein bißchen wie eine Simulation. Hauptsache wir haben den Releaser vor MW2 


So wirkt es auf mich, nach den 77% im Test war nicht mehr viel zu erwarten, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass manche Texturen so häßlich sind oder die KI so strunzdoof. Zudem hatte ich die Hoffung, dass nach 2 Sehr guten Spielen Codemasters kein schlechtes Spiel releast, aber das war wohl nichts. Wenn es im MP nichts reißt geht es zu Ebay


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> ...dass manche Texturen so häßlich sind oder die KI so strunzdoof. Zudem hatte ich die Hoffung, dass nach 2 Sehr guten Spielen Codemasters kein schlechtes Spiel releast, aber das war wohl nichts. Wenn es im MP nichts reißt geht es zu Ebay


 
Das mit den Texturen war schon teilweise auf den veröffentlichten Bildern zu erkennen. Verwunden tut mich nur die angeblich von dir beschriebene schlechte KI, da ich im Vorfeld mehr rechtes als schlechtes darüber gelesen habe.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Oktober 2009)

Gegner die unter Feuer genommen werden bleiben stehen an Ort und Stelle oder werfen sich hin und robben über den Boden. Im Wald durchaus nachvollziehbar aber auf einem Flugfeld eher fraglich. Der Medic heilt nur sich selbst und wenn man seinen Leuten befiehlt ein Gebäude zu besetzen, dann stehen sie davor rum (nicht immer aber öfters)


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also selten komm ich mir dermassend verarscht vor, in den ganzen Videos sieht die grafik teilweise richtig toll aus. Aber was man dann am Bildschirm präsentiert bekommt.... die Texturqualität kann ja nichtmal mit Battlefield2 mithalten, den dort sehen alle Fahrzeuge besser aus, besonders bemerkbar für mich wars am Levelende vom ersten Level wenn man vom Heli abgeholt wird. Das inneren des Helis ist nicht mehr als Pixelmatsch, also so richtig richtig schlecht da is Bf2 wirklich viel besser. 

Die KI brauchen wir garnicht drüber reden.

Das Gameplay ist ebenfalls unter aller sau. Die steuerung sehr träge, laufgeschwindigkeit ist extrem niedrig, und was die bei der kopfhöhe sich gedacht haben weis ich auch nicht. Mir kommts eher so vor als würd ich nen Liliputaner steuern. 

Das ganze Game kommt mir irgendwie lieblos vor, also für mich ist es definitiv richtig entäuschend und einer der größten flops diesen jahres.


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Oktober 2009)

Na das sind ja tolle Nachrichten. Ich hab ja die Tests auch gelesen, aber die einhellige Meinung scheint ja noch weit unter den 77pkt. zu liegen..


----------



## STSLeon (8. Oktober 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Also selten komm ich mir dermassend verarscht vor, in den ganzen Videos sieht die grafik teilweise richtig toll aus. Aber was man dann am Bildschirm präsentiert bekommt.... die Texturqualität kann ja nichtmal mit Battlefield2 mithalten, den dort sehen alle Fahrzeuge besser aus, besonders bemerkbar für mich wars am Levelende vom ersten Level wenn man vom Heli abgeholt wird. Das inneren des Helis ist nicht mehr als Pixelmatsch, also so richtig richtig schlecht da is Bf2 wirklich viel besser.



Da war ich auch das erste mal richtig schockiert. Die Textur ist extrem häßlich. 

Mit ein paar patches könnte das Spiel durch aus rocken, vorallem im MP hat es Potential wenn 64 Spieler zugelassen werden und ordentliches Teamwork funktioniert. Bis jetzt ist aber eine Enttäuschung.

EDIT: Man kann im Humvee nur grade aus sehen! Da ist garnichts animiert oder designed. Nur die Frontscheibe! Argh


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Oktober 2009)

Den Multiplayer wollt ich garnicht ausprobieren, mir hats wirklich gelangt das die Texturen totaler matsch sind. Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt mit Patches wird da sicher nix behoben, auser die bringen wirklich nen 3gb Patch raus der neue Texturen mit sich bring, und das Gameplay verbessert. 
Ich dachte Arma2 hat schon nen richtig schlechten start hingelegt, aber das was man bei OPF2 präsentiert bekommt für 45€ ist schon richtig miserrabel. 
Und das die Ego Engine zu besseren in stande ist, zeigt Grid und Dirt.


MP hab ich noch garnicht ausprobiert, das will ich auch nicht ausprobieren, ganz ehrlich ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Battlefield2 mehr spass macht im MP als dieses spiel hier ......


----------



## Tom3004 (8. Oktober 2009)

Jaja und mal wieder ein Spiel was potenziell ein ziemlicher Knüller werden sollte, jetzt aber ein ziemlicher Reinfall ist


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal sehen... vielleicht gibts ja bald wieder von Usern generierte Textur-Mods... wär ja nich das erste mal, siehe Crysis oder sogar Doom³. Ist zwar schon ein Armutszeugnis was sich die Entwickler da ausstellen, wenn man wirklich auf den Eingriff von Moddern warten muss, damit man eine gute Optik hat, aber was soll man schon groß machen... am Besten erstmal nicht kaufen bis das was wird!


----------



## PamAndersonFan (8. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es bei dem Game nicht die Möglichkeit einen Spieltstand selbst zu speichern, so ne Art Schnellspeicherung per F10 z.B. ? Ich hab das jedenfalls nicht gefunden, und immer bei den Checkpoints wieder einsteigen finde ich auf Dauer öde....

Hat einer nen Tipp ??


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute meine Sammler Edition bekommen mit dem Helm bekommen. Was steht bei euch in den Helm geschrieben ? Mein Vater vermutet das er aus der Slowakei kommt, das witzige dran finde ich das Peace/Hippie Zeichen   

Ich glaube das der vorbesitzer des Helmes am 13.05.81 geboren ist  da steht nämlich dieses Datum auf dem Helm und wahrscheinlich hies er "Lidmila" .....


----------



## Tom3004 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wofür braucht man den einen Helm  
?


----------



## Conan (8. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man den einen Helm
> ?



Den muss man so anziehen, dass man nichts mehr sieht. Dann stört einen auch die 5 Euro Grafik nicht  
Ansonsten kann man den vielleicht für`s Mofa nehmen


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

Er zieht sich den Helm natürlich vor Spielbeginn auf. Das Gesicht wird noch in Tarnfarben bemalt, verschiedene Kommandosprüche werden durchs Zimmer geschrien das die Freundin überhaupt nichts mehr blickt und dann kanns los gehen


----------



## Tom3004 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das ist doch voll affig. 
Ey so einen Helm kann man kein Stück gebrauchen 
Und wenn er tot ist läuft er heulend mit Kriegsbemalung durchs die Wohnung / Haus


----------



## Cionara (8. Oktober 2009)

> das game kommt von den ganzen features nicht an ArmA 2 ran
> im großen und ganzen trotzdem ein richtig geiles game !
> macht mir mehr fun als arma 2 , da ich nicht die ganze tastaur brauche um ein auto zu fahren ...
> viel spass beim daddeln


Da hast du Recht,  aber bei ArmA 2 braucht man WASD und Shift zum fahren. Das braucht man in Battlefield zum laufen, ganze Tastatur is da etwas naja


----------



## Bang0o (8. Oktober 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Sammler Edition bekommen mit dem Helm bekommen. Was steht bei euch in den Helm geschrieben ? Mein Vater vermutet das er aus der Slowakei kommt, das witzige dran finde ich das Peace/Hippie Zeichen
> 
> Ich glaube das der vorbesitzer des Helmes am 13.05.81 geboren ist  da steht nämlich dieses Datum auf dem Helm und wahrscheinlich hies er "Lidmila" .....


ihh son eklich verkeimtes ding würd ich mir im leben nich drüber ziehn
@Tom3004: dieser helm ist nützlich um sich gegen umherfliegende splitter nach einem artillerieangriff zu schützen
allerdings fraglich ob jemanls bei dir zuhause arty einschlagen wird (ausser du wohnst in österreich^^)


----------



## Lindt (8. Oktober 2009)

Denkt ihr es läuft mit einer Hd 4550? Auf 1280x1024. 

Könnte es mal jemand testen, wenn er das Spiel und die Karte hat?


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

Nun da es angeblich mit einer X1800 schon laufen sollte, könnte es eigentlich klappen. Aber drauf schwören will ich nicht wie das nachher aussieht.


----------



## DerMav (8. Oktober 2009)

Habs eben beim Kumpel gezockt...  Das Spiel ist ja dermaßen hässlich und wegen der maximalen Auflösung von 1280xXXXX hab ich erstmal en lachflash bekommen und versucht, das i-wie höher zu bekommen aber  hab nix gefunden...
Um keinen Augenkrebs zu bekommen, bin ich nu zuhause...

Stellt euch vor, CoD6 wird so


----------



## joraku (8. Oktober 2009)

DerMav schrieb:


> Habs eben beim Kumpel gezockt...  Das Spiel ist ja dermaßen hässlich und wegen der maximalen Auflösung von 1280xXXXX hab ich erstmal en lachflash bekommen und versucht, das i-wie höher zu bekommen aber  hab nix gefunden...
> Um keinen Augenkrebs zu bekommen, bin ich nu zuhause...
> 
> Stellt euch vor, CoD6 wird so



WTF? Was ist die maximale Auflösung? Das kann es doch nicht sein. 
Musst dich irren, bestimmt.


----------



## potzblitz (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kanns in 1920x1200 spielen, wurde sofort erkannt ! Das einzige was bei mir nicht so ganz gegangen ist, sind einige Tasten. Habe Sie im Menü nochmals eingestellt.


----------



## joraku (8. Oktober 2009)

Postet doch bitte mal ein paar Screens im SpieleScreenshot Thread.


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Er zieht sich den Helm natürlich vor Spielbeginn auf. Das Gesicht wird noch in Tarnfarben bemalt, verschiedene Kommandosprüche werden durchs Zimmer geschrien das die Freundin überhaupt nichts mehr blickt und dann kanns los gehen




Genau


----------



## alex0582 (8. Oktober 2009)

hab das game auch seit heute macht echt spaß auf den ersten blick kein reinfall wie arma 2 hab mit nem kumpel schon über netzwerk gezockt geil echt geil 

spiele das game in 1920x1080 und alls an was geht hab bei fraps durchschnittlich 40fps also schon ganz schön hungrig


----------



## potzblitz (8. Oktober 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Postet doch bitte mal ein paar Screens im SpieleScreenshot Thread.



Habe gerade mal welche auf der schnelle Hochgeladen  Aber erwarte nicht zuviel von dem Spiel. Gegner stehen rum wie ein Baum oder laufen wie Jesus über das Wasser, Gebäude/Dörfer sind lieblos und von der KI will ich erst garnicht Reden! 
Ob da ein Patch noch was Retten kann? Das Online Menü bzw. Einstieg zum Online-Spielen könnten Sie auch nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2009)

also ich habs heut mitn kumpel gekauft und den koop-modi gespielt und wir findens ganz lustig  
auch wenns nicht an mw oder mw2 ran kommt, aber zur überbrückung reicht es uns


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Gegner stehen rum wie ein Baum oder laufen wie Jesus über das Wasser, Gebäude/Dörfer sind lieblos und von der KI will ich erst garnicht Reden!
> Ob da ein Patch noch was Retten kann? Das Online Menü bzw. Einstieg zum Online-Spielen könnten Sie auch nochmal überarbeiten.


 
So eine Kriegssimulation wird nie auf Anhieb richtig laufen. Sowas lebt die erste Zeit ja regelrecht von Patches. ArmA2 wurde doch auch noch hin gebügelt.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> also ich habs heut mitn kumpel gekauft und den koop-modi gespielt und wir findens ganz lustig
> auch wenns nicht an mw oder mw2 ran kommt, aber zur überbrückung reicht es uns


 
Es muss auch an keinen der MW Teile ran kommen da das nicht zu vergleichen ist. Es stellt sich höchstens die Frage wie es an ArmA 2 ran kommt.


----------



## aonmeister (9. Oktober 2009)

Was ich am spiel gut finde, und was nicht.
Einzelmissionen 
Positiv: Es läuft flüssig mit allen Details, keine Abstürze bis jetzt.
               Grosses Areal (Landschaft)
               Teilweise gelungene Effekte.
               Guter Sound. 
               Realistische Treffer mit Feuerwaffen 
Negativ:  Keine echte Kriegssimulation, eher auf Basis Ghost Recon .
                 Schlechte Befehls Steuerung.
                 Grafik nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
                  Dumme KI (Die Gegner sehen mich meistens nicht mal)
                 Emulations- Problem nach der Installation ,auch ohne Alkohol und Deomoon Tool oder           
                 Virtuelles Laufwerk .(wurde mit einen no CD Crack behoben nicht die saubere Lösung)

Das größte Problem was ich in den meisten spielen (PC) im Moment sehe ist wenn es gleichzeitig mit Konsolen entwickelt wird, und die Engine fürm PC auf der Strecke bleibt.

Trotzdem muß ich sagen das es mir besser gefällt als Arma 2 vom Spielprinzip her.
Aber weniger als Gohst Recon 2. Muss noch sagen das war auch die beste Konsolen fassung.
Am PC war sie nicht mehr das Optimum.
Obwohl Arma 2 das gröste Potential zur Besten Kriegsimulation gehabt hätte.
OP Flashpoint
Am aller meisten stört mich noch, man kann nicht aus der Deckung feuern , und seitlich gucken. 
Es gibt leider nur eine Reihe von Nachfolge Titel wo ich noch nie enttäuscht war.
Call of Duty Serie. 
Ist zwar keine Kriegssimulation aber das ist OP auch nicht mehr wirklich. 
Kleine Entschädigung ist der Coole Helm, da kostet das Game aber dafür 89€.
Die Bewertung von PC Games ist in ordnug mit 77%.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Oktober 2009)

OFP2 ist halt genau so ne Kriegssimulation wie NFS Shift ne Rennsimulation ist


----------



## STSLeon (9. Oktober 2009)

Wobei OFP 2 eher NFS Undercover entspricht


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (9. Oktober 2009)

is das game echt so schlecht?^^

als ob ich das gewusst hab
so ein game, was auch fuer die konsole kommt, kann einfach aufm pc nix werden - die machen immer aus ner konsolenfassung die pc version
ich hasse es, die versauen echt soviele games....


----------



## Conan (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier hab ich ein Video gefunden, wie OF2 auf Konsolen aussieht. Die Texturen auf der Xbox sind ein Albtraum. Ich kann das garnicht glauben.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn dieser ST hier mal mit ein paar Screens befüllt würde. Oder hat sich das Game niemand für den PC zugelegt


----------



## potzblitz (9. Oktober 2009)

Dann schau dir mal die Bilder an. Alles 1920x1200 und auf höchste Einstellung!


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2009)

Laufen die Gegner da hinten im Wasser oder soll das normale Oberfläche sein?


----------



## potzblitz (9. Oktober 2009)

Ne da ist schon das Wasser!Genau wie die Soldaten hinter den Sandsäcken, die stehen rum wie eine Kerze. Etwas Bewegung und Handlung wäre nicht schlecht gewesen und die KI kannste vergessen!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. Oktober 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Hier hab ich ein Video gefunden, wie OF2 auf Konsolen aussieht. Die Texturen auf der Xbox sind ein Albtraum. Ich kann das garnicht glauben.



Boar ich auch nicht, aber ein Fake kann es ja auch net sein oder?
Die Texturen sind ja mal sowas von mies
Für mich ist das schon eine Frechheit und dafür soll man noch so viel Geld bezahlen?
Schade, aber woran liegt sowas haben die Entiwckler nicht genug Zeit um das vernüftig zu machen?

greetz


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Oktober 2009)

wenn das so .....unschön...aussieht läuft dass doch sicher mit einer HD4650 mit 1gb auf 1280x1024 auf höchsten????


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. Oktober 2009)

hehe naja so kann man das nun auch net sehen...
Mit meiner 8800GTX @OC läuft es bei 1920*1200 und alles auf max. ganz gut...

greetz


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Oktober 2009)

hmm.dann stell ich die auflösung runter...details sind mir persönlich wichtiger als auflösung


aber modern warfare läuft flüssig auf maximum auf 1280x1024


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2009)

Heute iss dass Spiel bei mir angekommen.
Bin am Wochenende beschaeftigt.


----------



## alex0582 (10. Oktober 2009)

finde es nich so schlecht wie einige hier schreiben die grafi kann sich auch sehen lassen habe bis jetzt auch keine abstürze gehabt


----------



## Player007 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir sollte es morgen früh ankommen 
Kommt aber aus UK ^^

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> ...die stehen rum wie eine Kerze. Etwas Bewegung und Handlung wäre nicht schlecht gewesen und die KI kannste vergessen!



Ich habe das ganze bei nem Kumpel auf der PS3 Version gesehen, und habe hier auch einen negativen Aspekt der KI entdeckt/bemängelt. Er gibt ihnen den Befehl zu einer bestimmten Position vorzurücken, dies wird auch umgesetzt, doch kurz darauf laufen die KI-Kameraden einfach wieder weiter, wie ihnen der Sinn danach steht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mitn kumpel 6stunden lang den koop modus gespielt und findens echt gut

ok hier und da könnt man was verbessern aber welches spiel ist schon perfekt

zur graka
 ich spiel mit meine 4850er auf 1280x1024 mit maximalen details und 8x msaa und 8fach anisotropie oder wie das heist und es läuft absolut ruckelfrei laut xfire mit ca.35-45fps


----------



## STSLeon (10. Oktober 2009)

Über die Performance kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren. Aber das Game hätte mehr sein können. Für mich fehlt da einfach die Feinarbeit


----------



## Brzeczek (10. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze bei nem Kumpel auf der PS3 Version gesehen, und habe hier auch einen negativen Aspekt der KI entdeckt/bemängelt. Er gibt ihnen den Befehl zu einer bestimmten Position vorzurücken, dies wird auch umgesetzt, doch kurz darauf laufen die KI-Kameraden einfach wieder weiter, wie ihnen der Sinn danach steht.




Jaaa das geht mir auch auf die Nerven die machen nicht das was man will


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Oktober 2009)

solange die KI nicht sooo schlecht ist das die dem gegner vor die füße laufen und sich töten lassen gehts ja noch....hoffe es ist net so ne KI


----------



## Cionara (10. Oktober 2009)

Anstatt zu meckern, dass die Texturen so schlecht sind spamt mal lieber Rygel voll, dass der eine high Res Texture Mod dafür macht 
Oder halt im OfP2 Forum...


----------



## jay.gee (10. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Anstatt zu meckern, dass die Texturen so schlecht sind spamt mal lieber Rygel voll, dass der eine high Res Texture Mod dafür macht
> Oder halt im OfP2 Forum...



Man kann aus Schei**e keine Schokolade machen. Klingt hart, aber ist so....


----------



## Cionara (10. Oktober 2009)

Was mich beim spielen am meisten stört dass ich die Gegner nur schwer erkenne bei den grellen Farben. Die Texturen sind mir jetzt nicht so wichtig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

*OF2: Dragon Rising*

[25x16 / 8x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF / max. Details]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (10. Oktober 2009)

also bei mir ruckelt das spiel enorm wenn ich alles auf max stelle 
wenn ich aa und af auf 4 fach stelle und diese komscihen shader nur auf 1024 dann gehts einigermassen
ist meine 4890 schon wieder veraltet? :S


----------



## Cionara (10. Oktober 2009)

Ach Quatsch, und Marc konnte das bestimmt auch nicht mit ner 5870 bei 60 frames zocken mit den Einstellungen.

Was mich im Moment noch stört ist, dass man keinerlei Indikator hat ob man nun im Singleshot Modus oder im Auto-Fire ist dasselbe mit Munition. Ich hab bestimmt schon aus versehen 10 Gewehrgranaten in die Gegend geholzt weil ich dachte der Munitionswechsel hätte geklappt, aber war dann leider doch nicht so... Bei ArmA hat man ja wenigstens das kleine Kästchen das sagt "Singleshot, Burst, Riflegrenade usw.


----------



## Bang0o (10. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, und Marc konnte das bestimmt auch nicht mit ner 5870 bei 60 frames zocken mit den Einstellungen.
> 
> Was mich im Moment noch stört ist, dass man keinerlei Indikator hat ob man nun im Singleshot Modus oder im Auto-Fire ist dasselbe mit Munition. Ich hab bestimmt schon aus versehen 10 Gewehrgranaten in die Gegend geholzt weil ich dachte der Munitionswechsel hätte geklappt, aber war dann leider doch nicht so... Bei ArmA hat man ja wenigstens das kleine Kästchen das sagt "Singleshot, Burst, Riflegrenade usw.


hmm unten rechts wird dir doch der muni-typ und schussart angezeigt
ausser du zockst hartkern


----------



## Cionara (10. Oktober 2009)

Bauen sie da ultrarealistische "Fernglas-auspack-Pausen" rein aber man hört nicht mal nen klicken beim wechseln der Schussart, ich mein man muss im echten Leben schon blind, taub und gefühlslos sein wenn man nicht weiß ob man grade auf Einzelschuss oder Granaten geschaltet hat.
Die sollen einfach ne kurze Animation einbauen wo der am Schalter anner Waffe dreht und bei den Gewehrgranaten soll er die waffe etwas anheben, dann weiß man immer was los ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

> Ach Quatsch, und Marc konnte das bestimmt auch nicht mit ner 5870 bei 60 frames zocken mit den Einstellungen.


25-30 Fps.


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Oktober 2009)

was brauch mann den so schönes um das game bei 1280x1024 auf maximum mit ...30 fps zu zocken????


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

Nichts dickes, eine 8800GT sollte reichen.


----------



## Bang0o (10. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach ne kurze Animation einbauen wo der am Schalter anner Waffe dreht und bei den Gewehrgranaten soll er die waffe etwas anheben, dann weiß man immer was los ist.


hmm zumindest beim g36 musste ja nicht gross mit der waffe rumfuchteln oder so, einfach nur mit dem damuen oder zeigefinger nen kleinen schalter umlegen
n geräusch reicht da schon 
(weiss nicht wie das bei anderen kniften is)


----------



## Ju1ius (10. Oktober 2009)

im CM Forum häufen sich die Einträge zum thema, dass das Spiel nicht mal mehr startet.

10min gespielt, crash und  nun tut es auch eine Neuinstallation nicht mehr.
Die 10 min Spiel waren im Grunde sogar recht gut aber da es nun überhaupt nicht mehr läuft... sind 40€ ganz klar in den Sand gesetzt!

Ich frage mich nur warum keine der PC spiele Redaktionen je von solchen schwerwiegenden Probleme berichtet hat? Hat wohl CM seine Finger in der "Freien Presse" gehabt.

Ist alles was ich noch sehe, ein WinVista Fehlerfenster mit:
_Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising funktioniert nicht mehr"
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    OFDR.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    1.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4ab36c56
  Fehlermodulname:    OFDR.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    1.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4ab36c56
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    00a94645
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.6
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1033
  Zusatzinformation 1:    fd00
  Zusatzinformation 2:    ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
  Zusatzinformation 3:    fd00
  Zusatzinformation 4:    ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160_

Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising Has Stopped Responding - Page 4 - Codemasters Forum


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2009)

Weil die Leute von der Redaktion eventuell selber was besseres zu tun haben als jedes Forum von jedem Game zu beobachten um solche Sachen zu bemerken.

Und hier habens auch einige sicher länger als 10min gespielt, so wie ich, und noch keinen einzigen Absturz gehabt.

Also scheinst du der erste in diesem Forum zu sein der bis jetzt dieses Prob hat.

Und diese blöde Anmerkung kannst dir sparen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

> Ich frage mich nur warum keine der PC spiele Redaktionen je von solchen schwerwiegenden Probleme berichtet hat?


Weil bei uns das Spiel keine Probleme macht und bei den Kollegen der PC Games/Action auch nicht. In unseren Redaktionen  laufen aktuelle Spiele selten auf mehr als 10 Rechnern, weil dies für Tests und Benches nicht nötig ist. Zudem sind die Rechner gescheit aufgesetzt und nicht zugemüllt usw.  Wenn ein Spiel im Handel ist, kaufen und zocken tausende Leute auf ebenso vielen Rechnern - klar, dass hier Probleme auftreten, die wir nicht haben  Ab und zu denken hilft.





> Hat wohl CM seine Finger in der "Freien Presse" gehabt.


Glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhase? Nein? Dann schreibe bitte auch keinen solchen Stuss.


----------



## push@max (10. Oktober 2009)

@PCGH_Marc

Das sind die besten Screenshots die ich von dem Spiel gesehen habe.

OF2 hat also doch noch Potenzial und die Möglichkeit, eine gute Grafik zu bieten.


----------



## Ju1ius (10. Oktober 2009)

Es mag gut möglich sein das PCGH tatsächlich keine derartigen Probleme hatte, da aber - auf einer Fansite war es eine weltweite liste von Redaktionen und deren Spielbewertungen - das schlechteste eine 75% Wertung war kann ich fast nicht glauben das wirklich keiner der genannten 10-15 Redaktionen derartige Probleme hatte. Selbst wenn auch hier alles koscher war, kann man nun in vielen Foren, vor allem aber im CM Forum, nachlesen das es eben bei dem einen oder anderen starke Probleme gibt.
Ich erinnere mich gut an eine Redaktion welche Repressalien durch einen Publisher ausgesetzt war, weil ein Spiel eine sehr schlechte Wertung bekommen hatte.
Und bitte was sollen solche Bemerkungen? PCGH ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei, redaktionell und seriös schon garnicht, du bist da sicher anderer Meinung, schon aus Prinzip. Auch wenn es dich von deiner Meinung nicht abbringen wir, mein OS ist junge 2 monate alt beihaltet nichts weiter als WinVista 64bit + Updates, Nero7, Itunes, VLC, WoW, BF2, CoD4, rFactor, Firefox und Thunderbird oh und natürlich noch die böse und alles zumüllende Logitech MomoForce und ESET Firewall Software.
Ich beneide jeden bei dem das Spiel läuft, würde es gerne selbst spielen und versteh diesen doch recht aggressiven und schwachsinnigen Ton nicht recht?


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Weil die Leute von der Redaktion eventuell selber was besseres zu tun haben als jedes Forum von jedem Game zu beobachten um solche Sachen zu bemerken.


Sehe ich das falsch oder geht es bei redaktionellen Recherchen nicht um genau solche Dinge?

Wahrheit ist nichts, Image ist alles!


----------



## Lindt (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich vermutte mal, dass das einfach daran liegt, dass sicher viele Leute keine Probleme mit dem Spiel haben, wenn dann aber jemand einen schweren Fehler feststellt, verbreitet sich das umsoschneller. Und ausserdem, schreiben ja vermuttlich meistens nur Leute in Supportforen, wenn sie auch wirklich Probleme haben.


----------



## jay.gee (10. Oktober 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> OF2 hat also doch noch Potenzial und die Möglichkeit, eine gute Grafik zu bieten.



Schau dir mal die Auflösung an in denen die Screens gemacht sind. Und nun beachte auf was für eine Grösse sie für das Forum skaliert wurden. Ich für meinen Teil mag so ein verfälschtes Material nicht. Imho sieht selbst ein JointOperations (2004) in vielen Teilbereichen besser aus, als Dragon Rising. Nebenbei bietet es das bessere und anspruchsvollere Gameplay. (AAS) Letzteres ist absolut sachlich gemeint. >>>OMG - die Grafik<<<


----------



## Lindt (10. Oktober 2009)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Auflösung an in denen die Screens gemacht sind. Und nun beachte auf was für eine Grösse sie für das Forum skaliert wurden. Ich für meinen Teil mag so ein verfälschtes Material nicht. Imho sieht selbst ein JointOperations (2004) in vielen Teilbereichen besser aus, als Dragon Rising. Nebenbei bietet es das bessere und anspruchsvollere Gameplay. (AAS) Letzteres ist absolut sachlich gemeint. >>>OMG - die Grafik<<<


Die Sandsäcke sehen übel aus...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

*@ Ju1ius*


> Selbst wenn auch hier alles koscher war, kann man nun in vielen Foren, vor allem aber im CM Forum, nachlesen das es eben bei dem einen oder anderen starke Probleme gibt.


Es ist aber nicht die Aufgabe der PC Games *Hardware* Foren nach Software-Problemen von Spielen abzugrasen ...





> Sehe ich das falsch oder geht es bei redaktionellen Recherchen nicht um genau solche Dinge?


Die machen wir. Allerdings ist momentan Wochenende und wir müssen Probleme erst verifizieren und lokalisieren.





> Ich erinnere mich gut an eine Redaktion welche Repressalien durch einen Publisher ausgesetzt war, weil ein Spiel eine sehr schlechte Wertung bekommen hatte.


Wir bewerten keine Spiele.




> PCGH ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei, redaktionell und seriös schon garnicht


Erstens sehe ich das anders, weil ich seriös teste und bewerte so wie alle meine Kollegen. Und zweitens - wenn dem so sein sollte, was machst du dann bei uns?  Leute, die der Überzeugung sind, wir seien redaktionell und insbesondere in Sachen Seriosität nicht das Gelbe vom Ei brauchts in diesem Forum nicht, da dies konträr der Realität läuft und diese Leute sind damit einfach nur lästig bis ärgerlich. Leider


----------



## Lindt (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir grade die 1 Mission auf Youtube angeguckt, gameplay nicht schlecht vlt. ein bisschen zu leicht. Aber die deutschen Stimmen und besonders die Übersetzungen sind ja so schlecht. Kann man mit einer deutschen Version das Spiel auf Englisch spielen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ju1ius schrieb:


> Ich beneide jeden bei dem das Spiel läuft, würde es gerne selbst spielen und versteh diesen doch recht aggressiven und schwachsinnigen Ton nicht recht?



Wie man in den Wald schreit so halt es zurrück 

Du hasst ein Anliegen und gleichzeitig unterstellst du der Redaktion so was wie Bestechlichkeit 

Und dann erwartest du noch Freundlichkeit

Geh mal zu einem Polizisten mit einer Bitte und sag gleichzeitig das Polizisten nix als Steuerverschwendung sind und eh nur die größten ...... sowas werden können.

Was glaubst werden die dann machen, auf deine Bitte oder eher auf deine "Zusatzinformation" eingehen


----------



## Ju1ius (11. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Ju1ius*Es ist aber nicht die Aufgabe der PC Games *Hardware* Foren nach Software-Problemen von Spielen abzugrasen...


Ich gebe euch ja gerne recht recht und "nicht das gelbe vom Ei" heißt nicht, dass ihr es auch Ausnahmen gibt, schön aber das du das *Hardware* hier so betonst, wenn "ihr" euch doch bloß immer so dafür einsetzen und News schreiben würdet.
PC Games Hardware: Die Top-Downloads der Woche - Download, Archiv, Top, PCGH
Die Simpsons werden 20: Gewinnen Sie DVDs mit Signatur der Zeichner - Simpsons, PC, Action, Matt Groening, Emmy, Technik
Best of Risen Reloaded: Screenshots mit maximaler Atmosphäre - Risen, Screenshots, beste Grafik
Halo 3 ODST: 2,5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare in den ersten zwei Wochen - Microsoft, Halo 3 ODST, Action-Spiel, Xbox 360
Nero 9 Reloaded: Neue Version der Suite vorgestellt - Nero, Nero9, Reloaded, brennprogramm, burningrom
Call of Duty bald als Kinofilm? - Call of Duty, Filmadaption, Activision
Risen gegen Gothic 3: Grafikvergleich der Rollenspiele - Update: Weiterer Vergleich - Risen, Gothic 3, Grafikvergleich
Interessante Artikel auf cynamite.de: Comic-Kunst, Wii-Test-Skandal und DJ Hero-Tracks - cynamite.de, Cynamite, Games Aktuell
Microsoft: Statt Office Works künftig Office Starter 2010 - Microsoft, Office 2010, Office Starter, Works

usw...
unseriös? Würde ich nicht sagen wollen aber pcgh war nicht immer so...


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ...Die machen wir. Allerdings ist momentan Wochenende und wir müssen Probleme erst verifizieren und lokalisieren.


rechne ich hoch an!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2009)

Was haben News, die über den Tellerrand blicken, mit unseriös zu tun?


----------



## joraku (11. Oktober 2009)

Ju1ius schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch ja gerne recht recht und "nicht das gelbe vom Ei" heißt nicht, dass ihr es auch Ausnahmen gibt, schön aber das du das *Hardware* hier so betonst, wenn "ihr" euch doch bloß immer so dafür einsetzen und News schreiben würdet.
> PC Games Hardware: Die Top-Downloads der Woche - Download, Archiv, Top, PCGH
> Die Simpsons werden 20: Gewinnen Sie DVDs mit Signatur der Zeichner - Simpsons, PC, Action, Matt Groening, Emmy, Technik
> Best of Risen Reloaded: Screenshots mit maximaler Atmosphäre - Risen, Screenshots, beste Grafik
> ...



Man muss nicht die News lesen, die einen nicht interessieren.
Die Redaktion versucht einfach nur einen großen Bereich abzudecken, damit für jeden etwas dabei ist.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (11. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes, hat jmd. schon Erfahrungen mit dem LAN genauer dem Koop Modus?
Wie läuft dieser und gibt es eklatante Fehler o.ä.???

greetz


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Oktober 2009)

Ju1ius schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch ja gerne recht recht und "nicht das gelbe vom Ei" heißt nicht, dass ihr es auch Ausnahmen gibt, schön aber das du das *Hardware* hier so betonst, wenn "ihr" euch doch bloß immer so dafür einsetzen und News schreiben würdet.
> PC Games Hardware: Die Top-Downloads der Woche - Download, Archiv, Top, PCGH
> Die Simpsons werden 20: Gewinnen Sie DVDs mit Signatur der Zeichner - Simpsons, PC, Action, Matt Groening, Emmy, Technik
> Best of Risen Reloaded: Screenshots mit maximaler Atmosphäre - Risen, Screenshots, beste Grafik
> ...




Das ist ein Operation Flashpoint 3 Theard .....


----------



## Lindt (11. Oktober 2009)

brzeczek schrieb:


> das ist ein operation flashpoint *3* theard .....


nö!    :p


----------



## joraku (11. Oktober 2009)

Ist Operation Flashpoint 3 schon angekündigt?


----------



## Justin Bieber (11. Oktober 2009)

habs mir geholt...also die grafik ist ja mal übelst schlecht


----------



## push@max (11. Oktober 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> habs mir geholt...also die grafik ist ja mal übelst schlecht



In welchen Settings?


----------



## Spikos (11. Oktober 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat jmd. schon Erfahrungen mit dem LAN genauer dem Koop Modus?
> Wie läuft dieser und gibt es eklatante Fehler o.ä.???
> 
> greetz


Einmal kurz Koop über Internet gespielt, Fehler sind mir keine aufgefallen bis jetzt, sollte man gut genießen können. Freu mich schon wenn mein Nachbar sich mal bald nen neuen PC kauft - wir haben "damals" zu zweit bei ihm vorm Rechner gehangen und OF1 durchgespielt (er hat gezockt und ich hab gesagt was er tun soll :>), und jetzt dürfen wir "gleichzeitig" meine Taktik ausführen. Einfach klasse.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2009)

@Dante & Spikos

Hab heute mitn Kumpel die Kampanie im KoopModus durch und es hatt echt riesig fun gemacht
Werden das ganze jetzt mal auf Erfahrener oder Hardcore durchzocken 
Aber davor werden mal die 6 Zusatzmissionen gespielt 

@ALL

Hab bis jetzt 7 Freischaltcodes im Netz gefunden 

Hier gibts 6 neue Einzelmissionen 
OFPWEB1    = Feldlager
OFPWEB2    = Trümmerfeld
AMAZON.DE = Angriff aus der Dunkelheit
StrongM577 = Küstenfestung
CloseQ8M3  = Nahkampf
SATURN      = Hinterhalt

mit dem gibt es irgendwelche Zusatzoptionen hab aber noch nicht geschaut welche genau
BLEEDINGBADLY = Truppeneinsatz

falls noch jemand einen anderen hat bitte hier reinschreiben


----------



## Ju1ius (11. Oktober 2009)

GAMESTOP
MEDIAMARKT

...hätt ich da noch

der Koop. Modus ist auch fast der einzige Grund weshalb ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe.


----------



## Cionara (11. Oktober 2009)

Hätten sie den Code auch einfach Code nennen können xD wie unkreativ


----------



## Justin Bieber (11. Oktober 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> In welchen Settings?




1280x1024 alles auf höchsten außer af nur 4x und nur 2xmsaa und schatten auf 2048


----------



## Scorp (11. Oktober 2009)

Die Grafik erfüllt wirklich nicht meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ju1ius schrieb:


> GAMESTOP
> MEDIAMARKT


was wird da freigeschalten?


----------



## Cionara (11. Oktober 2009)

Da könnt ihr direkt was fürs Leben lernen.

Man sollte nie große Erwartungen haben, dann ärgert man sich nicht und es kann nur besser kommen als gedacht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt, ich find das spiel echt geil 

es macht im koop modus einfach tierisch fun mit kumpels die kampanie durch zu zocken 

die grafik ist vollkommen ausreichend und stört mich nicht wirklich (wenns wie in crysis wär würdens alle wieder heulen wieviel hardwarehunger das spiel doch hatt und blablablupp)

anstatt dauernd nur nach fehlern zu suchen oder euch über die grafik zu ärgern spielt einfach mal ihr werdet sehn es macht spaß und so soll es sein


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das Spiel vor allem im Koop-Modus viel Spaß macht! Die, die sich über die Grafik aufregen, sind halt diejenigen, die High-End Systeme haben und ihre Hardware natürlich genutzt haben wollen . Kann ich dann schon verstehen wieso die sich aufregen .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Oktober 2009)

moin, 

habs mir auch gekauft und muss sagen: koop story top
auch koop alleine macht gut spaß.
technik ist schwach, realismus nicht vorhanden,also in keinster weise ein ofp.
ein gutes spiel, wenn ich was mit eiern haben will, spiele ich arma 2.
leider hat das spiel meine w7 rc1 registry zerschossen...irgendwie...ka

mfg


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Oktober 2009)

Warum kann ich kein 16faches AF aktivieren?
Geht das generell nicht oder nur bei mir wegen meiner GPU?
Sys siehe Sig.!

greetz


----------



## potzblitz (12. Oktober 2009)

Steht schon auf der Wunschliste die an Codemaster geht, für den Patch  

PC - ability to set 16 x AF within the GFX option menu


----------



## Conan (13. Oktober 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> PC - ability to set 16 x AF within the GFX option menu



Das ist halt was Neues. Das gab`s während der Entwicklung noch nicht


----------



## EL ZORRO (13. Oktober 2009)

Was mich sehr, sehr ärgert,ist, dass der Online Modus völlig fürn A.... ist. Entweder man kommt gar nicht über den Kontoserver oder man kriegt kein Spiel oder man hat nen üblen Ping.

Dazu die umständlichen Ring-Menüs: man merkt dass irgendwelche Call Center Programmier-Inder (die offensichtlich noch selbst ein Spiel gezockt haben) das Menü 1 zu 1 vom Konsolen Pad ins PC Spiel übertragen haben 

Dazu kein Flight-Stick support, nur X-Box Pad...

Dazu die umständliche Squad-Steuerung...warum kann ich nicht beim Squad-memeber spawnen, anstatt nach dem Ableben 2-3 Km über die Map zu latschen.

Ich habe mich so auf das Spiel gefreut und bin so enttäuscht.
Wills jemand ? PM an mich für 15 Euro...


----------



## KempA (13. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mir heute mit großer vorfreude das spiel gekauft, und was war dann?
ich habs kurz angespielt und dann wieder zurück gebracht, nach hause gekommen bin ich dann mit arma 2.... das bring ich morgen wieder zurück.....


----------



## Bang0o (13. Oktober 2009)

EL ZORRO schrieb:


> Dazu die umständliche Squad-Steuerung...warum kann ich nicht beim Squad-memeber spawnen, anstatt nach dem Ableben 2-3 Km über die Map zu latschen.


hmm also im (recht beschissenen) mp geht das bei mir, ich spawnte immer bei meinem squad
hab aber kein hardcore gezockt


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute mit großer vorfreude das spiel gekauft, und was war dann?
> ich habs kurz angespielt und dann wieder zurück gebracht, nach hause gekommen bin ich dann mit arma 2.... das bring ich morgen wieder zurück.....



Wow, was n besch... Tag ^^


----------



## KempA (14. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wow, was n besch... Tag ^^




dass kannst du laut sagen, ich setze jetzt mein ganzen hoffnugen in cod 6



ich finds nur recht komisch, dass bei operation flashpoint kein key beiliegt, theoretisch kann sich jeder das spiele kaufen, sich registrieren, das spiel cracken und an den nächsten weitergeben und jeder kann es dann auch ohne einen cent bezahlt hat sogar online spielen^^  (mach ich natürlich nicht, da ich das spiel wie schon gesagt echt schei** finde)
aber mich wundert es einfach extrem... oder weiß ich da was nicht und das spiel ist nich "crackbar"

ich will auch niemanden auf falsche gedanken bringen, mich interessiert das nur


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Oktober 2009)

naja ich denke mal das jedes game nur einen account erstellen kann und du somit nur den singleplayer spielen könntest.


----------



## KempA (14. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> naja ich denke mal das jedes game nur einen account erstellen kann und du somit nur den singleplayer spielen könntest.



das ergibt natürlich sinn


----------



## muertel (14. Oktober 2009)

recell schrieb:


> dass kannst du laut sagen, ich setze jetzt mein ganzen hoffnugen in cod 6




Ähm, das versteh ich nicht 


Du kaufst dir einen Taktikshooter, welcher eh schon relativ niedrige Bewertungen kassiert hat (im Vergleich zum Hype), bist nicht zufrieden (warum auch immer) und holst dir dann eine Militärsimulation, welche zwar von Sim-Fetischisten (wie mir  ) geliebt wird aber noch schlechtere Bewertungen kassiert hat und gibst die auch wieder zurück...


Dann noch der krönende Abschluss: "....setzte jetzt meine ganzen Hoffnungen in cod 6"... 

Was hat dieses Spiel mit den beiden anderen gemein? Du mixt hier wild Genres untereinander (nur weil Waffen auftauchen und alle aus der Ego-Perspektive spielbar sind sinds eben nicht gleiche Genres - Taktikshooter-Simulation- Arcade!!) und begründest deine Handlung nicht mal 

Hier ist ein OFP - Thread: Also kannst du ruhig erzählen warum du das Spiel zurückgebracht hast und warum du dann auch von Arma enttäuscht warst ^^ (Wenn du dir sowas wie COD4 erwartet hast, nun, dann hättest dir die Zeit leicht sparen können, siehe unzählige Berichte im I-net/Pcgames/Hier im Forum )


----------



## Cionara (14. Oktober 2009)

> Ich hab mir heute mit großer vorfreude das spiel gekauft, und was war dann?
> ich habs kurz angespielt und dann wieder zurück gebracht, nach hause gekommen bin ich dann mit arma 2.... das bring ich morgen wieder zurück.....


 köstlich


Naja wenigstens hast du nicht wie ich den Flight Simulator X + Addons + komplett fotorealistisches Australien für über 200 Tacken gekauft um zu merken dass es stink langweilig ist ^^
Oh man hoffentlich werd ich das zeug wieder los.


Ich präferiere ArmA 2 für den ganz großen Coop Multiplayer und OfP 2 für spannende Singleplayer Sessions.


----------



## v3rtex (14. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> köstlich
> 
> 
> Naja wenigstens hast du nicht wie ich den Flight Simulator X + Addons + komplett fotorealistisches Australien für über 200 Tacken gekauft um zu merken dass es stink langweilig ist ^^
> ...



Ist zwar etwas Off Topic aber mich würde mal interessieren was du von FSX und Australien erwartest...


----------



## Cionara (14. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung ich hatte wohl zu viel den Abend ='D


----------



## v3rtex (14. Oktober 2009)

Ah okay 

Mir gehts mit OF2 recht ähnlich, aber Arma2 fand ich persönlich schlimmer.
Mit den nötigen Patches könnt das Spiel noch besser werden.


----------



## Mindfuck (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier für euch noch ein paar codes für Bonusmissonen.... Ich hab das Spiel Original...Accounts kann man hunderte machen wenn man will ...also kein Schutz gegen Raubkopirerer....zur Zeit funkt aber der Multyplayer net richtig deshalb zogg ich über Tunngle da hab ich einen astreinen ping und kein lagging..und player gibts dort auch genug..ausserdem ein ts server. 

Mein server heist dort Lucky 50Mbit wenn ihr bock habt kommet.

BLEEDINGBADLY
MICROMANIA.FR
Play.comUnl0ck
FNAC.FR
JEUXVIDEO&CO.FR

* Angriff aus der Dunkelheit (Codes: AMAZON.DE)
* Küstenfestung (Code: Play.com oder StrongM577 oder Wog.ch)
* Hinterhalt (Code: SATURN)
* Nahkampf (Code: CloseQ8M3)
* Feldlager (Code: OFPWEB1)
* Trümmerfeld (Code: OFPWEB2)


----------



## Lindt (15. Oktober 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Hier für euch noch ein paar codes für Bonusmissonen.... Ich hab das Spiel Original...Accounts kann man hunderte machen wenn man will ...also kein Schutz gegen Raubkopirerer....zur Zeit funkt aber der Multyplayer net richtig deshalb zogg ich über Tunngle da hab ich einen astreinen ping und kein lagging..und player gibts dort auch genug..ausserdem ein ts server.


Ist wahrscheinlich wie das Battel.net geschützt, da kannst du auch unendlich Accs machen aber es kann pro Serial immer nur einer spielen.


----------



## Mindfuck (15. Oktober 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich wie das Battel.net geschützt, da kannst du auch unendlich Accs machen aber es kann pro Serial immer nur einer spielen.



nur das es bei dem Spiel kein serial gibt!


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, keinen den die Käufer kennen aber das heist ja nicht das es gar keinen gibt.


----------



## Bang0o (15. Oktober 2009)

ich finde die sollten mal ne konsolenversion von arma2 für den pc portieren, dann ist die bedienung einfacher
^^


----------



## Lindt (15. Oktober 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> nur das es bei dem Spiel kein serial gibt!


Hat Codemasters was gelernt und lässt den Schutz einfach komplett weg oder was?


----------



## KempA (15. Oktober 2009)

also, ich hab mir die games gekauft, da ich mir gerne eine eigene meinung bilde und nicht auf die sterne achte, die im internet neben den games abgebildet sind 
ich weiß ja nich wie das bei euch ist...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. Oktober 2009)

Sorry falls es schon iwo steht, aber wie viel Missionen umfasst die Kampagne?

greetz


----------



## n1ckelz (15. Oktober 2009)

Da sagt mir nochma einer das OPF: DR nicht verbuggt ist.. Ich denke die Bilder sprechen für sich ^^ :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte das vllt. eine neue Schrift sein ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte Codemasters, bringt so schnell wie möglich einen Patch!


----------



## Matzepower (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann man sich irgendwie ein Sniper Gewehr in die Kampagne cheaten? OF2 hat nix mit OF1 zu tun in 1 konnte man sich frei bewegen und frei ausrüsten. 

Am meisten nervt mich die Pause beim Wechsel zwischen Pistole und MP 4-5 Sekunden im MP ist zu viel.


----------



## Cionara (16. Oktober 2009)

YouTube - Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising Tests Continue


Das hier ist immernoch das göttlichste xD


----------



## E-ware (16. Oktober 2009)

Zum Sniper in der Kampange:

Du kannst schon in der ersten Mission ein Snipergewehr finden. Das liegt da in so einer Ruine in der nähe von einem Sekundärauftrag. Ist sogar dieses 50 mm Kaliber Ding. ^^


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (16. Oktober 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> YouTube - Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising Tests Continue
> 
> 
> Das hier ist immernoch das göttlichste xD


 

irgendwie bin ich froh, dass ich es mir net gleich gekauft hab, da wuerd ich liebeer noch ne runde ofp 1 zocken


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eigentlich ne ganz gute Idee. Kann sich da nicht mal n Modder dran machen und HD-Texturen für OFP1 machen? Klar, dass das Spiel dann immer noch keine Grafikperle wird, aber OFP1 is nun mal schon betagt... Das wär doch mal ne Idee!


----------



## Bang0o (16. Oktober 2009)

ich würde eher einen modder bevorzugen der sich um die A.I. kümmert, frei begehbares leveldesign schafft, das damge-modell überarbeitet, sowie den multiplayer für pc´s anpasst


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. Oktober 2009)

E-ware schrieb:


> Zum Sniper in der Kampange:
> 
> Du kannst schon in der ersten Mission ein Snipergewehr finden. Das liegt da in so einer Ruine in der nähe von einem Sekundärauftrag. Ist sogar dieses 50 mm Kaliber Ding. ^^



[klugscheißmode]
das ist nen 50cal, also 0,50inch, 12,6mm. 50mm wär nen bissl viel.
[/klugscheißmode]

mal was positives:
für nen arcade game hat ofpdr ein wirklich gutes missions design, finde ich.
also die single player missionen machen echt schon bock, solange ki und so mitspielen.
das der rest gaga ist, und (außer mit nem 4gb patch) nicht mal so eben gefixt werden kann nervt da schon.
wenigstens läuft arma 2 fehlerfrei mittlerweile.
vielleicht fängt sich ja ofpdr noch so wie arma 2 und wird am ende gut.

mfg


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir mal die mühe gemacht eine Multiplayer map zu  entwerfen...Infiltration.. als objective hab ich "destroy missle launcher" für die amis und "defend missle launcher" für die china fraktion. mein problem ist nur der mission end script...weil wenn das teil zerstört ist soll ja bei den amis "erfolgreich" stehen und bei china "failed" nur bei mir kommt nie die richtige endmeldung hab schon den ganzen tag probiert einmal war unentschieden einmal bei beiden fail usw...hier mal der script vllt kennt sich ja jemand noch aus was schreibe ich falsch...?   

function onMissionStart()
OFP:setObjectiveState(ziel1, IN_PROGRESS);
end

function onDeath_vp25sx2190mss(vp25sx2190mss,bravo)
OFP:setObjectiveState(ziel1, COMPLETED);
OFP:missionCompleted()
end

function onDeath_vp25sx2190mss(vp25sx2190mss,bravo)
OFP:setObjectiveState(test, FAILED);
OFP:missionFailed()
end




*ziel1 steht hier für objective von usmc und test für das von der pla...vp25sx2190mss ist der misslelauncher, bravo mein squad..... bitte hilft mir jemand bitte...*


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

is onDeath ne allgemeine funktion für das beenden des games? vllt musst du dann irgendwie unterschiedliche parameter übergeben undn icht die selben. mir scheint es zumindest, als ob er laut funktionskopf 2mal die selbe funktion vorfindet und daher die "aktuellste" (zuletzt aufgeführte) ausführt, statt je nach fall die richtige.

ps: ich hab keinen plan von ofp2 ^^ aber so ganz generell könnt ichs mir vorstellen


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Oktober 2009)

function onDeath bedeutet... 
bei zerstörung von ....

edit: hab jetzt ein problem festgestellt... und zwar lassen sich jeweils nur  primary objective1 zu einer armee zuweisen ...somit gilt das gleiche objective für beide armeeparteien....so kann das net funktionieren....! weis jemand eine Lösung?

edit2: Normal sollte man 7 Objectives pro Fraktion vorgeben können 7 für USMC und 7 für PLA. Das Problem besteht darin das man im Missionseditor nur 7 insgesamt vorgeben kann. Also primary objective1 für Usmc oder für PLA...... und nicht für USMC und PLA... das muss ein bug im editor sein!


----------



## The-GeForce (20. Oktober 2009)

Ahoi zusammen,

ich hab mal ein paar ganz allgemeine Fragen zu OFP2:
Zunächstmal: Ich habe Teil 1 nie gespielt und bin im Grunde auch kein echter Simulationsfan.
Ich hätte es gerne realistischer als Battlefield 2 aber nich so heftig wie CoD.
Bin ich mit diesem Wunsch bei OFP2 richtig?

Und wie sieht das Game dann in seiner vollen Pracht aus? Ist es spielbar oder ähnlich Arma2 beim Erscheinen einfach nur schrecklich?
Womit die nächste Frage sich anschließt: Bis wann ist mit dem ersten Patch zu rechnen?

Ich habs mir bis heute nicht gekauft, da ich von vielen Leuten gehört habe, dass es ein Schuss in den Ofen sein soll. Stimmt die Mehrheit der hier anwesenden User da zu?


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2009)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Ich hätte es gerne realistischer als Battlefield 2 aber nich so heftig wie CoD.



Hehe, der war gut^^


----------



## burns (20. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut^^



Bei dem musste ich auch schmunzeln


----------



## The-GeForce (20. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut^^



Ich weiß, hab ich mir ganz viel Mühe dafür gegeben. Schön dass du ihn gefunden hast.


----------



## hempsmoker (20. Oktober 2009)

Weder BF2 noch COD4 ist mit Realismus gleichzusetzen. Und soviel ich gehört habe OFP2 auch nicht. Das einser war schon eher ne Simulation und Arma2 ist dahingehend wohl das Nonplusutlra.


----------



## The-GeForce (20. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Weder BF2 noch COD4 ist mit Realismus gleichzusetzen. Und soviel ich gehört habe OFP2 auch nicht. Das einser war schon eher ne Simulation und Arma2 ist dahingehend wohl das Nonplusutlra.



Da wurde ich wohl eine klein wenig missverstanden.
Ich setze BF2 nicht mit Realismus gleich. Und als ich sagte, "nicht so heftig wie CoD4" meinte ich damit nicht, dass CoD sehr realistisch sei, sondern dass ich ein weniger Actionlastiges Gameplay möchte.
Also mehr Realismus als in BF2 und nicht so actionlastig wie CoD.
So war das gemeint. Ich suche ja auch ganz ausdrücklich keine Hardcoresimulation. Das liegt mir nicht.


----------



## hempsmoker (20. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok, falsch verstanden.

Also Arma2 wär sicher nix für dich. OFP2 liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Aber die einhellige Meinung ist nicht gerade berauschend .


----------



## Mindfuck (21. Oktober 2009)

Schwierig zu beantworten... so ähnlich wie arma 2 mhmm ja und nein...der muliplayer ist das sahnestück... performance ist super besser als bei arma2 aber sieht meiner Meinung nach auch net besser aus. An deiner Stelle würde ich noch auf den Patch warten wann der kommt ist allerdings noch net sicher, eher Wochen als Monate hieß es. Eigene Missionen kann man sich auch machen ist allerdings nicht einfach da die Hilfe für den Editor in Englisch ist. Und bugs gibts auch sowie keinen dedicated server...sowie kein joinen beim laufenden spiel wie du es aus bf2 kennst..

edit: ich bin jahrelanger BF2 zogger auch im Clan und ich finde OFP2 ist ne coole abwechslung für uns...


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Game ist echt nicht gerade gut, z.b kann man noch nicht mal durch eine Tür schissen um ein zu Töten !!!!  

Bei einer Mission sollte ich Flugabwehr zerstören, ich stehe vor dem Letztem Flak Panzer und man sagt mir das man Verluste hat, aber der Flak Panzer hat nicht ein einzigen Schuss abgegeben !!


----------



## keck04 (28. Oktober 2009)

mal eine Frage zu Mission 2, mal soll die "Subburn"-Raketenstellung ausschalten, nur ich weiss nicht wie, hab 2 Handgranaten hingeworfen, drauf geschossen usw. geht nicht kaputt

muss man eine bestimmte Waffe benutzen? oder gar sprengstoff?



für alle die sich wundern das OP2 keine Simulation ist empfehle ich nochmal OF1 zu spielen, das war auch keine, das war eine gute Mischung aus ballern und Taktik, ob OF2 das ist kann ich noch nicht beurteilen


----------



## Mindfuck (29. Oktober 2009)

c4....man muss ein nightops oder sowas sein....


----------



## Mindfuck (5. November 2009)

heute soll ja der patch kommen weis jemand wann genau?


----------



## Mindfuck (5. November 2009)

jetzt isser da...Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising: Patch #1 (Skirmish DLC-Pack) [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## Player007 (5. November 2009)

gleich mal laden 
Immer dieses Patchen beim neuinstallieren 

Gruß


----------



## hempsmoker (6. November 2009)

Und, hat sich was an dem Spiel spürbar geändert? Lohnt es sich jetzt es zu besitzen? Gebt mal biss Info


----------



## Myke13021 (12. November 2009)

> Und, hat sich was an dem Spiel spürbar geändert? Lohnt es sich jetzt es zu besitzen?



Urteile selbst

Dedicated Server files? (PC Only) - Page 157 - Codemasters Forum

Es wird keine dedicated Server für OFP: DR geben. Das witzige daran ist dass auf der Spielepackung "dedicated Server empfohlen" werden.


----------



## lorsch00 (13. November 2009)

so irgendwie sche****  mit  dedicated Server´n   zur Zeit...  bei CoD weg, jetzt noch OP2, was soll da drauß werden...  

naja, hab mich trotzdem dazu durchgerungen OP2 kaufen zu wollen, trotz allen schlechten NEWS,  

FRAGE:*  kann ich mir OP2* bei Ebay oder sonst wo *GERAUCHT kaufen*... oder hält codemaster auch seine käufer an einer Kette fest 

Online aktivierung etc.???


----------



## eVoX (14. November 2009)

Geht bestimmt, es wurde auch schon hier im MP angeboten.


----------



## Player007 (14. November 2009)

Man benötigt für OP DR sowieso keinen Key, von daher geht es wie bei GRID 

Gruß


----------

